# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Tube High Voltage Power Supply PCB

## moutoulos

Επειδή βλέπω οτι υπάρχει αρκετό ενδιαφέρον απο τα μέλη, όσον αφορά την υλοποίηση ενισχυτή
ήχου λυχνίας, αποφάσισα να φτιάξω σε μια πλακέτα, ένα σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό υψηλής 
τάσης (διπλό) με ενσωματωμένο κύκλωμα timer, και εννοείται μαζί με αυτά, έχει πάνω και την 
  ανόρθωση του. Αυτή η κίνηση είναι ακριβώς οτι κάναμε και στον "Αναλυτή Ημιαγωγών" το 2009. 
Αν σας αρέσουν τέτοιου είδους κινήσεις, μπορούμε να τις κάνουμε πολύ πιο συχνά, αρκεί βέβαια 
να υπάρχουν ενδιαφερόμενοι.

Πάμε λοιπόν να την αναλύσουμε.  Η πλακέτα ολόκληρη όπως είναι, έχει διαστάσεις *155x155mm*,
Αυτό σημαίνει μια οχι και τόσο βολική (αν και λειτουργική) πλακέτα. Να τονίσω πως το Board 
υποστηρίζει το "_όλα σε ένα ..., νοικοκυρεμένα_". Το λεω αυτό γιατί πέρα απο ωραία, η κάθε 
βαθμίδα είναι απομονωμένη, και δεν έχουν μεταξύ του συνέχεια. 

Η πλακέτα λοιπόν χωρίζεται σε *έξι* μέρη:

  

Click εδώ για προεπισκόπηση PCB σε σχεδόν φυσικό μέγεθος (155x155mm)


Στην κύρια πλακέτα ανόρθωσης - εξομάλυνσης τάσης DC.
Σε *δυο* πλακέτες σταθεροποίησης τάσης (πχ 250 & 350VDC)Πλακέτα αρνητικής πόλωσης/negative bias λυχνίας (πχ -50VDC)Timer Ανόδου λυχνίας (περίπου 30-90 sec adj)... και ένα βενιαμίν τροφοδοτικάκι 12VDC/100mA για την τροφοδότηση του timer. 

 Σχετικά λοιπόν με την πλακέτα Tube High Voltage Power Supply PCB, να αναφέρω οτι ένα απο
τα πλεονεκτήματά της, πέρα απο το οτι θα φτιαχτεί με Full ποιότητα,  είναι το γεγονός οτι έχει 
σχεδιαστεί με τέτοιο τρόπο, έτσι ώστε να είναι εφικτό το "Ελεγχόμενο Σπάσιμο" αυτής σε 
συγκεκριμένα σημεία που θέλουμε εμείς. Με αυτό τον τρόπο, επιτυγχάνουμε καλύτερη ευελιξία 
και εκμετάλλευση του χώρου κατά την τοποθέτηση της όλης κατασκευή μας στο σασσί, βάζοντας
τις βαθμίδες του τροφοδοτικού (πλακέτες), όπως θέλουμε.

Σταθεροποίηση για τα νήματα των λυχνιών (6.3VAC ή 6.3VDC ή 12.6VDC) δεν έχω βάλει γιατί δεν 
το θεωρώ απαραίτητο κατά την γνώμη μου πάντα. Μπορεί να λυθεί το πρόβλημα με την μέθοδο της 
συστροφής των καλωδίων τροφοδότησης νημάτων. Πέρα απο αυτό, για να σταθεροποιήσουμε τα 
6.3VDC για όλο τον ενισχυτή (πχ αυτόν του Elektor 2x37W EL34PP) θα χρειαζόμασταν περίπου 8Α. 
Όχι και τόσο καλή ιδέα, αν το τροφοδοτικό δεν θα είναι switching (SMPS). Βέβαια θα μπορούσαμε 
να σταθεροποιήσουμε μόνο τα νήματα των προενισχυτριών λυχνιών (<1Α).

__________________________________________________  ___________________________
*Ας δούμε τώρα μια-μια τις βαθμίδες* (Έτσι θα είναι εφόσον διασπαστούν, με το "ελεγχόμενο σπάσιμο"):
__________________________________________________  ___________________________
*     1 PCB 77x123mm*

*     RECTIFICATION  
& SMOOTHING*

Το κομμάτι *Rectif... & Smooth*..., το γνωστό μας δίδυμο ... ανόρθωση/εξομάλυνση, αποτελείται απο 
4 ηλεκτρολυτικούς (2 σε "σειρά" για διπλάσια τάση/αύξηση επιτρεπόμενης), καθώς και όλα τα 
απαραίτητα προκειμένου να δουλέψει σαν αυτόνομο PS σε PP τελικές βαθμίδες (δεν είναι απαραίτητη
 η σταθεροποίηση σε αυτές), όπως στον ενισχυτή του Elektor που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω. Στην θέση της 
ασφάλειας FUSE έγινε πρόβλεψη, και τοποθετήθηκε θέση, και για ασφάλεια τυπωμένου (αν και η 
αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν βολεύει όταν καεί ..., εκτός αν μπεί σε βάση). Μεγάλη προσοχή στον υπολογισμό 
της VAC τάσης εισόδου, σε σχέση με την μέγιστη VDC των ηλεκτρολυτικών.
__________________________________________________  ___________________________________
*     2 PCB 62x77mm*

*     HIGH VOLTAGE STAB PS*

Οι *δυο σταθεροποιημένες βαθμίδες*, ασφαλώς θα χρησιμεύσουν στην προενισχύτρια βαθμίδα 
του ενισχυτή ή σε BuFFeR αυτού. Έχουν την ιδιαιτερότητα με ένα jumper-άκι Pin Header
(σαν αυτά που βρίσκουμε στους σκληρούς δίσκους για επιλογή master/slave) να αλλάξουν τάση
εξόδου, απο 250 σε 350VDC, ή και το αντίστροφο. Βέβαια εσείς με τις κατάλληλες zener, μπορείτε
να πετυχεται/προσαρμόσετε την δική σας επιθυμητή τάση εξόδου (μέχρι ενός σημείου). Όπως 
είναι, έχουμε επιλογή 250 ή 350VDC. Το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο PCB, κάπου το είχα ξαναβάλει, εδώ
στο Forum, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι που ...
__________________________________________________  ______________________________
*     1 PCB 31x77mm*

*     TIMER*

Το *TIMER* είναι απλό, με ρυθμιζόμενη καθυστέρηση (περίπου 30 - 90 sec), και καρδία του κυκλώματος
είναι το αιωνόβιο, απλό και καταξιωμένο  LM555. Υπάρχουν και τα SMDs σαν indicator ... (προαιρετικά), 
για ταλαιπωρία ...
__________________________________________________  _________________________________
*     1 PCB 22x31mm*

*     Small 12VDC PS
*
Όσον αφορά το μικρό τροφοδοτικό των *12VDC 100mA*, να πω οτι σχεδιάστηκε εκεί, επειδή περίσσεψε 
ένα κομματάκι πλακέτας (ήταν κενό). Δεν είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερο, και έχει απλή ανόρθωση, αρκετή βέβαια
για να τροφοδοτεί το timer μέσω ενός LM7812 (θα μπορούσε να μπεί και το 78L12/100mA). Το 
ψυκτράκι που έχει το LM δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό γι'αυτό το ρεύμα, αλλά καλύτερα να υπάρχει θέση,
παρά να μην μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί αργότερα. Παίρνει τάση απο έναν μικρό μετασχηματιστή (ή από 
μικρό τύλιγμα στον κυριο Μ/Τ τροφοδοσίας) 14-15VAC 100mA (1.5-2W).
__________________________________________________  ________________________________
*     1 PCB 31x77mm*

*     NEGATIVE BIAS*

Τέλος η βαθμίδα με τα "*αρνητικά*" (*Negative Bias*) των τελικών λυχνιών. Απλό ..., δεν έχω να 
γράψω κάτι. Τα V που γράφει είναι συμβολικά. Απλά εσείς υπολογίζεται την αρνητική τάση 
εξόδου, ανάλογα την εναλλασσόμενη τάση εισόδου (1.41). Βέβαια υπάρχει και εδώ, το ενδεικτικό
("ταλαιπωρίας" ...), τεχνολογίας SMT (SMD).
__________________________________________________  _______________________________


Για όποιον λοιπόν έχει θάρρος/θράσος/τόλμη, υπάρχουν  SMD LED's σε δυο βαθμίδες, ως ενδεικτικά. 
Το κόλλημα αυτών, για κάποιον που βλέπει καλά, είναι πανεύκολο, μιας και τα PADs της πλακέτας 
είναι απόλυτα επίπεδα, εφόσον είναι τεχνολογίας Electroless Immersion (Gold).

Σχετικά με την τιμή αυτής ... Όπως γνωρίζουμε όλοι, η τιμή εξαρτάται απο την ποσότητα. Αν 
παραγγείλουμε πχ την συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα σαν ένα τεμάχιο, με την συγκεκριμένη ποιότητα, 
στην συγκεκριμένη διάσταση, με ένα συγκεκριμένο χρώμα SolderMask (εκτός απο πράσινο) 
σε μια βιοτεχνία εμφάνισης PCB, ακόμα και στην Κίνα η τιμή αυτής θα ήταν τουλάχιστον 50-80ε
(80-100$). Εγώ λοιπόν υπολογίζω για 30 περίπου τεμάχια η τιμή αυτής είναι τα *13ε* ή *18$**. 
Τιμή πολύ καλή, αν σκεφτούμε οτι η τιμή των 6ε της πλακέτας του αναλυτή ημιαγωγών, ήταν 
ούτε η μισή απο αυτή εδώ (*0.6 dm2*, αντί *2.4dm2*), συν το οτι είχε πράσινο χρώμα (standard 
χρέωση SolderMask), συν το γεγονός οτι ήταν σε απλό τυπωμένο, και όχι διπλό. Κατά τα άλλα 
επίσης εξαιρετική και εκείνη. Ασφαλώς θα μπορούσα να ρίξω το κόστος και άλλο αφαιρώντας 
κάποια extra, αλλά δεν το θέλω γιατί πάνω απ' όλα οι πλακέτες μου θέλω να είναι "κόσμημα", 
και γενικά ποιοτικότατες.  Πέρα απο αυτό να υπενθυμίσω οτι η πλακέτα είναι σχετικά μεγάλη και 
Full ποιοτική. Μόνο και μόνο το Immersion Gold ανεβάζει το κόστος κατά +10%, και άλλο τόσο, 
το οποιοδήποτε άλλο χρώμα SolderMask, πέραν του πράσινου (Default). Εννοείται βέβαια οτι οι 
πλακέτες έχουν through hole (επιμεταλλωμένες οπές).

*Η τιμή που έβαλα συμπεριλαμβάνει χρώμα (κόκκινο, μπλέ, κίτρινο, μαύρο), εκτός του πράσινου.
Άποψή μου, να γίνει μαύρη !!!. Θα σας εκπλήξει ευχάριστα. Προτείνω χρώμα γιατί εννοείται πως 
δεν μπορούμε να παραγγείλουμε 3 κόκκινες, 5 πράσινες, 10 μπλέ, και 1 μαύρη ... "Επισυνάπτω" 
και δεύτερο Link, απλά να πάρετε μια ιδέα για το πως θα είναι, για κάθε χρώμα η πλακέτα, και 
αποφασίζουμε ...

Θα περιμένουμε κάποιες μέρες, απλά για να δούμε αν υπάρχει κίνηση στο thread, όπου θα κρίνει 
το αν "κλείσουμε" ή οχι κάποια τεμάχια. Αν δεν υπάρξουν παραγγελίες/ενδιαφέρον γενικότερα, 
το όλο Project δεν θα προχωρήσει, ... τουλάχιστον άμεσα. 


 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Τελειώνοντας ...
... αν και θα γίνω "γραφικός"..., δεν πειράζει όμως, και δεν με απασχολεί καν, θα τονίσω οτι η όλη 
κατασκευή απευθύνεται σε γνώστες του αντικειμένου, και το λεω αυτό, μόνο και μόνο απο την
πλευρά το οτι έχουμε να κάνουμε με Υψηλή Τάση. Οπότε αν ασχοληθούν κάποιοι DIY-ers λιγότερο 
εξοικειωμένοι με τέτοιες κατασκευές, *πάρα πολύ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ*. Η τάση δεν "συνεργάζεται" μαζί μας, 
και ούτε διαχωρίζει τους έμπειρους απο τους αρχάριους χομπίστες. Συμπεριφέρεται σε όλους το ίδιο. *
ΨΥΧΡΑ* !!!.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

Costis Ni (14-12-11), 

crown (21-04-12), 

Danza (14-12-11), 

gas_liosia (14-12-11), 

gatelouzos (20-04-12), 

giaspyr (15-12-11), 

Hulk (21-04-12), 

ikaros1978 (14-12-11), 

ironda19 (04-06-13), 

kaptenlouna (14-12-11), 

kentar (14-12-11), 

KOKAR (14-12-11), 

kx5 (14-12-11), 

leosedf (14-12-11), 

manolena (14-12-11), 

Marc (21-12-11), 

MegaVolt (24-12-11), 

p.gabr (14-12-11), 

Phatt (21-04-12), 

SIERA (16-12-11), 

snakepit (21-04-12), 

spirakos (14-12-11), 

stavros_97s (13-03-12), 

SV1EDG (16-12-11), 

Thansavv (14-12-11), 

thelegr (14-12-11), 

turist (26-12-11)

----------


## sakisr

Τι να πω? Παλι ζωγραφισες........

----------

moutoulos (15-12-11)

----------


## bchris

Εγραψες ιστορια.

Αν και δεν σκοπευω να ασχοληθω με Tube Audio Amplifiers στο εγγυς μελλον, δηλωνω συμμετοχη για το project.
Και φυσικα μαυρο χρωμα.

----------

moutoulos (15-12-11)

----------


## ikaros1978

ενα σετακι παρακαλω!!!  :Smile: 

(εννοειται το μαυρο ειναι κορυφη!!!)
Μπραβο Γρηγορη...οντως ζωγραφισες!

----------

moutoulos (15-12-11)

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ !!!. Οτι θέλετε με ρωτάτε ...

----------


## p.gabr

Ευχαριστουμε Γρηγορη

Πολυ καλη δουλεια.  Τελειος
Τετοια κοκκινη ουτε η MSI δεν φτειαχνει

----------

moutoulos (14-12-11)

----------


## Costis Ni

Πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Μπορούμε όμως να έχουμε και σχηματικά για όλα αυτα;

----------


## KOKAR

Γρηγορη η πλακέτα της σταθεροποίησης ποσα mA είναι ?
απο οτι βλέπω την σταθεροποίηση την βασίζεις με 3 ζενερ, 2 των 100ν και 1 των 150ν
φαντάζομαι οτι αν θέλει κάποιος να βάλει ζενερ μικρότερης τάσης και να έχει πιο πολλές επιλογές της τάσης εξόδου θα μπορεί,
το λέω αυτο γιατι δεν γνωρίζω τι σχέδιο που εχεις υλοποίηση το PCB

----------


## spirakos

Τα σεβη μου

----------

moutoulos (14-12-11)

----------


## kentar

Γρηγόρη ευχαριστούμε για το χρόνο και το κόπο που  διέθεσες γι αυτή την εργασία.
Εχω να κάνω  μια  πρόταση .Αν μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε ένα κύκλωμα για σταθεροποίηση των νημάτων των προενισχυτριών
δηλαδη  2 διαφορετικά 7812 με μια διοδο στο μεσαίο πόδι που θα βγάζουν  12.6 volt και επαρκούν  για 4 λυχνίες είτε 12.6 volt
παράλληλα , είτε 6.3 σε σειρά.Το θεωρώ τουλάχιστον χρήσιμο αν όχι απαραίτητο.
Επίσης να ρωτήσω αν το  ρελε για  την υψηλή αντέχει την τάση για την οποία προορίζεται καί πού μπορούμε να το βρούμε.
Χρήσιμο θα ήταν να έχουμε και τά σχηματικά.
Πάντως όπως και να χει θα πάρω κι εγώ ένα( ...μαυράκι).

----------


## crown

τι να πω για σενα βρε αγορι μου ΕΥΓΕ αυτη η δουλεια ειναι επαγγελματικη και παλι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ

----------

moutoulos (14-12-11)

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά καταρχής σας ευχαριστώ. Σχετικά με τα σχέδια, δώστε μου λίγο χρόνο, και θα τα επισυνάψω.





> Γρηγορη η πλακέτα της σταθεροποίησης ποσα mA είναι ?
> απο οτι βλέπω την σταθεροποίηση την βασίζεις με 3 ζενερ, 2 των 100ν και 1 των 150ν
> φαντάζομαι οτι αν θέλει κάποιος να βάλει ζενερ μικρότερης τάσης και να έχει πιο πολλές επιλογές της τάσης εξόδου θα μπορεί,
> το λέω αυτο γιατι δεν γνωρίζω τι σχέδιο που εχεις υλοποίηση το PCB



 Ακριβώς Κώστα. Υπάρχουν θέσεις στο τυπωμένο για 3 zener. Το παρακάτω κειμενάκι είναι σαν απάντηση σε 
αυτό που λες. Δεν ξέρω αν σου λύνω την απορία έτσι. Αν όχι θα σου επισυνάψω φωτό. Σχετικά με το πόσα mA 
μπορεί να δώσει, δεν το γνωρίζω, μιας και το γράφω οτι το σχέδιο  "κυκλοφορούσε" εδώ στο Forum. Πάντως 
για τα <100mA, που θα ζητήσει η προενίσχυση, φτάνουν και με το παραπάνω.




> Οι *δυο σταθεροποιημένες βαθμίδες*, ασφαλώς θα χρησιμεύσουν στην προενισχύτρια βαθμίδα 
> του ενισχυτή ή σε BuFFeR αυτού. Έχουν την ιδιαιτερότητα με ένα jumper-άκι Pin Header
> (σαν αυτά που βρίσκουμε στους σκληρούς δίσκους για επιλογή master/slave) να αλλάξουν τάση
> εξόδου, απο 250 σε 350VDC, ή και το αντίστροφο. Βέβαια εσείς με τις κατάλληλες zener, μπορείτε
> να πετυχεται/προσαρμόσετε την δική σας επιθυμητή τάση εξόδου (μέχρι ενός σημείου). Όπως 
> είναι, έχουμε επιλογή 250 ή 350VDC.







> Γρηγόρη ευχαριστούμε για το χρόνο και το κόπο που  διέθεσες γι αυτή την εργασία.
> Εχω να κάνω  μια  πρόταση .Αν μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε ένα κύκλωμα για σταθεροποίηση των νημάτων των προενισχυτριών
> δηλαδη  2 διαφορετικά 7812 με μια διοδο στο μεσαίο πόδι που θα βγάζουν  12.6 volt και επαρκούν  για 4 λυχνίες είτε 12.6 volt
> παράλληλα , είτε 6.3 σε σειρά.Το θεωρώ τουλάχιστον χρήσιμο αν όχι απαραίτητο.
> Επίσης να ρωτήσω αν το  ρελε για  την υψηλή αντέχει την τάση για την οποία προορίζεται καί πού μπορούμε να το βρούμε.
> Χρήσιμο θα ήταν να έχουμε και τά σχηματικά.
> Πάντως όπως και να χει θα πάρω κι εγώ ένα( ...μαυράκι).



Θα ξεκινήσω με τον Relay. Δεν είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερο, απλά σε τάσεις μέχρι τα 350VDC είναι ΟΚ. Παραπάνω τάση, 
δεν γνωρίζω, δεν απαντώ. Συγκεκριμένα είναι ο *RT424012*. Το επίσημο DataSheet αυτού, εδώ. Μπορείς να τον 
βρείς εδώ, ή εδώ, ή και εδώ.

Γιώργο σχετικά με τον σταθεροποιητή στα νήματα. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι το τυπωμένο είναι Full. Δεν υπάρχει 
ελάχιστος χώρος για αυτό. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν γίνεται και τίποτα. Στην ουσία δεν θέλω να μεγαλώσω 
το τυπωμένο, γιατί σε αυτήν την διάσταση είναι η χρυσή τομή κόστος/μέγεθος. Φαντάζομαι όμως οτι τα LM7812
θα θέλουν και υποτυπώδη ψήκτρα?. Το ρωτάω αυτό, γιατί αν δεν θέλουν ψήκτρα, μπορούν να μπουν στο "χώρο"
 του mini τροφοδοτικού 12VDC, αντί για αυτό.

----------


## ikaros1978

ε και η πιο μικρη λαμπιτσα τα 300ma τα θελει..οποτε την ψυκτρα δεν την γλιτωνουμε Γρηγορη

----------


## giaspyr

Πάρα πολύ καλή ιδέα και πολύ καλή δουλειά, πολλά μπράβο!!

----------


## KOKAR

> ε και η πιο μικρη λαμπιτσα τα 300ma τα θελει..οποτε την ψυκτρα δεν την γλιτωνουμε Γρηγορη



εξαρτάτε, εσύ για εκπομπή μιλάς ?

----------


## tomhel

> εξαρτάτε, εσύ για εκπομπή μιλάς ?



Καλημερα σε ολους , μπραβο μοντουλε για την ιδεα-δουλεια..!!
Κωστα δεν εξαρτάτε , ρεύμα νημάτων λεει ο Βαγγελης , 300ma ειναι το ελάχιστο που μπορεί να βρεθεί στις λάμπες που γνωρίζουμε και κυκλοφορούν..

----------


## kentar

Τα δύο  7812 επαρκούν για τό ρεύμα των νημάτων των προενισχυτριών, και μάλιστα για 2 κανάλια.
Ο χώρος πού χρειάζονται είναι ελάχιστος.Μπορουν να μπούν πάνω σε ψύκτρα όμοια με αυτές που έχουν 
τα τροφοδοτικά των PC.
Κάτι τέτοιο υπάρχει εδώ 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post361375

----------


## KOKAR

έχετε δίκιο, νόμιζα οτι μιλάγαμε για ρεύμα ανόδου.....
θέλει ομως ο σταθεροποιητής των νημάτων να ειναι με soft start αλλιώς όταν το ανάβουμε θα 
βλέπουμε τα νήματα να ανάβουν βίαια και μετά να έρχονται σε κανονική λειτουργία

----------


## sakis

Μπραβο βρε Γρηγορη  ...πολυ πρωτοποριακη ιδεα .....ισως θα πρπει να κανουμε και ενα νημα στο Diyaudio  αν υπαρχει και εκει ενδιαφερον ..... Κοιτα που θα με μπλεξει και μενα με τις λαμπες .... το παλιοπαιδο !!! :Tongue2:

----------


## moutoulos

> Τα δύο  7812 επαρκούν για τό ρεύμα των νημάτων των προενισχυτριών, και μάλιστα για 2 κανάλια.







> ... ο σταθεροποιητής των νημάτων να ειναι με soft start ...







> Μπραβο βρε Γρηγορη  ...πολυ πρωτοποριακη ιδεα .....ισως θα πρπει να κανουμε και ενα νημα στο 
> Diyaudio  αν υπαρχει και εκει ενδιαφερον... *Κοιτα που θα με μπλεξει και μενα με τις λαμπες .... το παλιοπαιδο !!!*



_Καλά Σάκη να το δω και αυτό ..., εσύ ?, ο κατά των λυχνιών μαχητής ..., κανόνισε να ψάχνεις 
παθιασμένα threads, με Tube Audio ... ._

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Καταρχήν πάλι ένα ευχαριστώ ...

Στο θέμα μας. Οπότε εφόσον θέλουμε και σταθεροποίηση στα νήματα, και εφόσον θα πρέπει να περάσει 
σχετικά αρκετά mA, και με βάση ένα ΠΜ του Γιώργου (KENTAR) (Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ), θα καταργήσω
την μια απο τις δυο πλακέτες σταθεροποίησης, και την θέση της στον ίδιο χώρο,  θα μπούν 2xLM338T
τα οπόια θα βγάζουν 2x 6.3VDC. Αυτό σημαίνει οτι θα είναι σε σειρά, και εννοείται θα μπορούμε να πάρουμε
και 12.6 VDC. Ο λόγος που επέλεξα αυτά είναι προφανές ..., είναι 5Α ... (3Α το Τ), και μπορούμε άνετα 
να πάρουμε αρκετό ρεύμα εξόδου (ειδικά όταν είναι δυο), με έναν μετασχηματιστή <50W 2x7.5VAC (3A).

Το κυριότερο το άφησα για το τέλος. Εννοείται θα είναι ρυθμιζόμενα τα 6.3 (πχ 3-8V), αλλά το "σημαντικό"
θα είναι το *Slow Turn ON*, σταδιακή αύξηση τάσης, εως την μέγιστη ρύθμιση  μεσα σε 3-7sec περίπου. 
Αυτό που τόνισε ο Κώστας δηλαδή (Soft Start).

Υπάρχει και ένα πολύ πρόχειρο preview σαν επισύναψη ...

----------

kentar (16-12-11)

----------


## KOKAR

Γρηγορη δες το παρακάτω κύκλωμα 





γενικά το παρακάτω site εχει πολυ ενδιαφέρουσες κατασκευές !

http://adrianangka.wordpress.com/200...matic-diagram/

----------

moutoulos (16-12-11)

----------


## moutoulos

Κώστα ακριβώς αυτό είναι. Αλλά υπάρχει έτσι και αλλιώς στα επίσημα Datasheet  
σαν Slow ON των LM317, LM338.

Οπότε θα είναι περίπου έτσι ... (επισύναψη).

----------


## darist

Καλησπέρα σε όλους

Να υποθέσω ότι ο σταθεροποιητής υψηλής είναι κάτι σαν αυτό που επισυνάπτω? (Όντως κυκλοφορεί στο forum στην κατασκευή του ενισχυτή με ΚΤ88 αν θυμάμαι καλά)
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26617
Αν ναι, ήθελα κάποια στιγμή να το δοκιμάσω αλλά με ξένιζε η 1Κ αντίσταση σε σειρά με το φορτίο. Για 100mA φορτίο θα είχαμε 100V πτώση τάσης και 10W πάνω στην αντίσταση. Πάντως απ' ότι διαβάζω το κύκλωμα είναι δοκιμασμένο οπότε μάλλον κάτι μου διαφεύγει.
Ίσως το θεωρήσετε υπερβολή, αλλά προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα κάτι τέτοιο:
http://www.glass-ware.com/tubecircui...Regulator.html

----------


## moutoulos

Γειά σου Δημήτρη. Ναι είναι αυτό που επισύναψες με Link. Επισυνάπτω σε μεγέθυνση μέρος
  του "Virtual" τυπωμένου, για να δείς αυτό που λες. Η συγκεκριμένη αντίσταση KIWAME 5W 
γράφει πάνω της, απο 10-1000 ohm (0.01-1K). Αυτό γιατί ανάλογα την κατανάλωση (mA) 
που θα "τραβήξεις", θα προσαρμόσεις και περίπου τα ανάλογα ohm.   

Υπερβολή όχι δεν το θεωρώ, αλλά στο διαδίκτυο κυκλοφορούν χιλιάδες σχέδια/παραλλαγές  
που σημαίνει τις περισσότερες φορές να διχάζουν/μπερδεύουν. Δεν λεω οτι δεν είναι σωστό, 
αλλά εμείς θα πρέπει να κατασταλάξουμε σε κάτι πιο "σίγουρο". Πέρα απο αυτό, δεν μπορείς  
να "παίξεις" με την τάση εξόδου. Το σχηματικό που αποτύπωσα πάνω στο PCB μας, είναι απο  
τα πιο απλά και καταξιωμένα σχέδια, για τέτοιες δουλειές.

----------


## Costis Ni

Καλήμέρα Γρηγόρη ! Είναι φοβερή ευκολία αυτές οι πλακέττες γαι όπιον θέλει ναι κάνει τη ζωή του πιό εύκολη!

Θα ήθελα περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την RECTIFICATION & SMOOTHING. Οι διαστάσεις για τους πυκνωτές είνα για snap-in?  Εχει ο κάθε πυκνωτης παράλληλα αντίσταση για την εξισσορόπηση; Εχει ο κάθε πυκνωτης παράλληλα θέση για μικρότερο πυκνυτη (πολυπροπυλενίου); Οι πρώτοι 2 πυκνωτές με τους επόμενους πώς συνδέονται; Αντίσταση μόνο; Υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για κλέμα γαι να συνδέσουμε τσόκ;
 Επίσης πολλές φορές πρέπει να ανεβάσουμε την αναφορά DC στα νήματα απο +50V - +200V της προενίσχυσης, για να μην υπερβούμε την μέγιστη τάση καθόδου-νημάτων. Για αυτό έχουμε 2 αντιστάσεις διαίρεσης πχ 220Κ +68Κ  παράλληλα με τους πυκνωτές και ένα πυκνωτή 50μ 150V παράλληλα με την αντίσταση πος τα0 V. Από εκεί θα πρεπει να φέυγει μια κλέμα προς το πλην της σταθεροποίησης των νημάτων. Δηλαδή όλο το κύκλωμα της σταθεροποίησης νημάτων να βρίσκεται στα +100 βολτ.

Αυτά κι ευχαριστώ!

----------


## moutoulos

Για την ώρα θα επισυνάψω τα σχηματικά των βαθμίδων. Έχω πεί δεν είναι δικά 
μου. Πχ η ανόρθωση/εξομάλυνση είναι απο τον ενισχυτή EL34PP του Elektor.

Στην ανόρθωση υψηλής οι C5,6,7,8 δεν υπάρχουν, λόγο χώρου. Υπάρχει ένας
στην "είσοδο" όμως, και ένας στη "έξοδο" 100nF.

----------


## KOKAR

Γρηγορη έκανα μια αλλαγή στο σχέδιο για όσους θέλουν ρύθμιση με ποτενσιόμετρο με περιοχή απο περίπου 100ν έως το max

----------

αθικτον (03-05-12), 

ikaros1978 (18-12-11), 

kentar (22-12-11)

----------


## Costis Ni

Σόρυ αλλα η παροχή (-) πρέπει να είναι ρυθμιζόμενη, όχι μόνο οτι δίνει ο μετασχηματιστής. Και υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει αυτό, χωρίς παραπάνω χώρο. Λογω χαμηλής κατανάλωσης μία δίοδος κι ένας ηλεκτρολυτικός 100μφ φτανουν. Τέλος πάντων θα σου σχεδιάσω τι εννοώ.

----------


## Costis Ni

PSU-booard.png

Αυτό ήθελα να πώ.
Τον διαιρέτη δεν τον έβαλα, γίνεται και με πιό εύκολους τρόπους. 
Εβαλα διπλή σειρά πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης, και αντίσταση (ή προαιρετικά τσόκ στην κλέμα) για καλύτερη εξομάλυνση.
Απλοποίησα τη γέφυρα για την πόλωση, γιατί η κατανάλωση είναι σχεδόν μηδέν. 
Εβαλα και ρυθμιστικό για την πόλωση, με τρόπο που αν σηκωθεί ο δρομέας να έχουμε τη μέγιστη αρνητική πόλωση (ασφάλεια).

Οι τιμές στα εξαρτήματα είναι από το σχέδιο και τ αφησα. Οι 4 πυκνωτές υψηλής καλύτερα να είναι snap, γαι ευκολία στις διαστάσεις. Οι άλλοι είναι μικρότεροι (100βολτ).
Τέλος πάντων, έτσι φτιάχνω τα τροφοδοτικά μου, ας πουν κι οι άλλοι τί χρειάζονται.

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά μπερδεύτηκα ...

Να συνεχίσω την πλακέτα όπως την είχα ή να βάλω *ρυθμιζόμενη* έξοδο στη *σταθεροποίηση* (KOKAR)
και *ρυθμιζόμενα "αρνητικά"* (Costis Ni)?.

_Παρεμπιπτόντως έκανα λάθος στο σχέδιο με την ανόρθωση/εξομάλυνση. Στην πλακέτα που έχω επισυνάψει 
υπάρχει ήδη διπλή σειρά πυκνωτών εξομάλυνσης, και οχι όπως στο σχέδιο, με μια σειρά. Οπότε αφήνω και 
χώρο για κλέμα (αντίσταση/η τσοκ) στο PCB. Θα επισυνάψω το βράδυ το διορθωμένο σχέδιο πλακέτας.
_
Costis Ni  στο σχέδιο με τα αρνητικά, μήπως δεν έπρεπε να είναι εκεί η δίοδο?.

----------


## kentar

Δεν υπάρχει κανένας σοβαρός λόγος να μην υπάρχει γέφυρα ανόρθωσης στα αρνητικά.
Μια χαρά είναι ως έχει.Αν θέλουμε ρυθμιζόμενη πόλωση τότε ας μπούν 2 τριμμερ (1 ανα κανάλι)
Προτάσεις -παρεμβασεις στο σχεδιασμό ακούμε , πρόθεση συμμετοχής ;

----------


## moutoulos

Στην πλακέτα της ανόρθωσης, έκανα αλλαγές. Δυο σετ ηλεκτρολυτικοί πλέον, που και πριν είχε, αλλά ήταν 2 σετ 
παράλληλα. Τώρα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να γίνει και αυτό (βραχυκυκλώνοντας το ένα PCB terminal που προστέθηκε), 
ή να τοποθετηθεί ανάμεσα στους, αντίσταση ή τσοκ (όπως το σχέδιο του Κώστα, πόστ 29). 

Επίσης προστέθηκε, και μια γείωση με επίσης PCB terminal ...

----------


## moutoulos

... συνέχεια

----------


## ikaros1978

> πρόθεση συμμετοχής ;




ΠΙστευω οτι μολις κατασταλλαξουμε στο τελιωτικο θα πεσουν οι συμμετοχες.Εξακολουθω και ειμαι υποψηφιος παντως.

Μπραβο βρε Γρηγορη!

----------

moutoulos (21-12-11)

----------


## kentar

Γρηγόρη αφου μπηκε ανεξάρτητο terminal για τη γείωση τότε στο τερμιναλ του + να γινουν και τα δυο +
γιατι απο κει θα φύγουν τουλάχιστον 3 καλώδια (δύο για μετασχηματιστές εξόδου ή ασφάλειες , και ένα 
για το κύκλωμα σταθεροποίησης )

----------


## Costis Ni

Γρηγόρη βάλε ένα σχέδιο με την αρνητική πόλωση, δε βλέπωωωωωωωωωωωωω

----------


## moutoulos

> Γρηγόρη αφου μπηκε ανεξάρτητο terminal για τη γείωση τότε στο τερμιναλ του + να γινουν και τα δυο +
> γιατι απο κει θα φύγουν τουλάχιστον 3 καλώδια (δύο για μετασχηματιστές εξόδου ή ασφάλειες , και ένα 
> για το κύκλωμα σταθεροποίησης )



Γιώργο, σου έβαλα μια *επισύναψη*, με αυτό που ζητάς. Οχι ακριβώς βέβαια, αλλά στην ίδια φιλοσοφία με αυτό
που είπες. Έβαλα 3πλό PCB terminal, οπότε τα 2 απο αυτό, μπορείς να τα χρησιμοιποιήσεις όπως είπες ... 





> Γρηγόρη βάλε ένα σχέδιο με την αρνητική πόλωση, δε βλέπωωωωωωωωωωωωω



Κώστα κοίταξε πρώτα το πόστ μου 30 ...  :Wink:

----------

kentar (22-12-11)

----------


## Costis Ni

> Γιώργο, σου έβαλα μια *επισύναψη*, με αυτό που ζητάς. Οχι ακριβώς βέβαια, αλλά στην ίδια φιλοσοφία με αυτό
> που είπες. Έβαλα 3πλό PCB terminal, οπότε τα 2 απο αυτό, μπορείς να τα χρησιμοιποιήσεις όπως είπες ... 
> 
> 
> Κώστα κοίταξε πρώτα το πόστ μου 30 ...



Μαι χαρα είναι αυτό. Αλλά και την αρνητική πόλωση θα την ξανακάνω, για να είναι με 2 ρυθμιστκά όπως είπε ο Γιώργος, γιατί επιμένω στα ρυθμιστικά στην πλακέττα.

----------


## kentar

Σωστά , τα ρυθμιστικά στην πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού βολευουν παρα πολυ τους ''hardwire-αδες''  
Οι ''pcb-άδες''  έχουν τη δυνατότητα να το κάνουν και πάνω στ pcb του ενισχυτή.

----------

ikaros1978 (22-12-11)

----------


## Costis Ni

> Σωστά , τα ρυθμιστικά στην πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού βολευουν παρα πολυ τους ''hardwire-αδες''  
> Οι ''pcb-άδες''  έχουν τη δυνατότητα να το κάνουν και πάνω στ pcb του ενισχυτή.



Kαλά αυτό εννοείται! 

Η γέφυρα εδώ ειναι ένα κομμάτι λόγω χωρου. Η κατανάλωση και οι τάσεις είναι πολύ μικρές και δεν έχει τόση σημασία, Γρηγόρη αν θέλουν κι οι άλλοι, βάλε και ξεχωριστές διόδους. Το σημανικό εδώ είναι οτι τα ποτενσιομετρα είναι συνδεμένα έτσι που άν χαλάσοουν και σηκωθεί ο δρομεας να εχουμε την πλήρη τάση ανόρθωσης και όχι 0 Volt και κοκκινίσουν από ντροπή οι ακριβές μας λάμπες! Πολλές φορές το έχω δει αναποδα, κρίμα δεν είναι;

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Πολύ καλή κατασκευή! Αλλά μια ερώτηση (ίσος και χαζή!). Γιατί δεν βάζουν παλμοτροφοδοτικά σε ενισχυτές με λυχνίες,  και το βόμβο των 50 κύκλων που μπορεί να περάσει και από νήματα μπορούμε να γλυτώσουμε και πιο σταθερές τάσεις θα έχουμε καθώς και το σημαντικότερο το βάρος του μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας!

----------


## sakis

> Πολύ καλή κατασκευή! Αλλά μια ερώτηση (ίσος και χαζή!). Γιατί δεν βάζουν παλμοτροφοδοτικά σε ενισχυτές με λυχνίες,  και το βόμβο των 50 κύκλων που μπορεί να περάσει και από νήματα μπορούμε να γλυτώσουμε και πιο σταθερές τάσεις θα έχουμε καθώς και το σημαντικότερο το βάρος του μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας!




Γιατι αν το τροφοδοτικο δεν ειναι σχεδιασμενο σωστα και για την συγκεκριμενη εφαρμογη μπορει πολυ ευκολα να εισαγει θορυβο  ο οποιος μαζευεται παρα πολυ πιο δυσκολα σε σχεση με τον 50ηζ 

*μπραβο παιδια !!!! πολυ καλη δουλεια και εδω τα θερμα μου συχαρητηρια σε ολους τους συμμετεχοντες*

----------

kentar (22-12-11), 

PanagiotisHlektrlogos (22-12-11)

----------


## moutoulos

> Γρηγόρη αν θέλουν κι οι άλλοι, βάλε και ξεχωριστές διόδους. Το σημανικό εδώ είναι οτι τα ποτενσιομετρα 
> είναι συνδεμένα έτσι που άν χαλάσοουν και σηκωθεί ο δρομεας να εχουμε την πλήρη τάση ανόρθωσης 
> και όχι 0 Volt και κοκκινίσουν από ντροπή οι ακριβές μας λάμπες! Πολλές φορές το έχω δει αναποδα, 
> κρίμα δεν είναι;



Κώστα επισυνάπτω πάλι το σχηματικό με κάποιες διορθώσεις/απορίες, σε σχέση με την συνδεσμολογία 
που έχεις κάνει.

Έβαλα τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς με σωστή πολικότητα. Κανονικά το σημείο Α (+) δεν πρέπει να συνδεθεί 
στην γείωση/GND ?. Εσύ γιατί έχεις βάλει το σημείο Β ?.

----------


## spirakos

To (+ ή 0) θα έπρεπε να γειώνεται στα αρνητικά.
Να κάνω και μια παρέμβαση-ένδειξη για την προστασία από μη πόλωση
Ένα ρελε το οποίο θα οδηγείται από έναν διαιρέτη τάσης των αρνητικών με αποτέλεσμα αν πέσουν τα αρνητικά να διακόπτεται η υψηλή τάση

----------


## moutoulos

Βρήκα λίγο χρόνο ...

Σπύρο θα απαντήσω σε σένα, και σε λίγο (αύριο μεθαύριο  :Biggrin: ), θα επισυνάψω και το νεο σχέδιο PCB, 
όσον αφορά τα "αρνητικά".

Σχετικά λοιπόν με τον relay που θα οδηγείται απο διαιρέτη τάσης, δεν θα είναι η καλύτερη λύση, γιατί 
ο καθένας που θα υλοποιήσει το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο, της συγκεκριμένης πλακέτας, πιθανών να βάλει 
πολύ διαφορετική εναλλασσόμενη αρχική τάση, για διαφορετική έξοδο αρνητικών V, που ο διαιρέτης 
δεν θα ανταποκρίνεται για relay πχ 24VDC. 

Αυτό που έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι να μπεί ένα HV Regulator (πχ TL783), και ότι τάση πάρει εως 100V, 
να βγάζει πχ 12 ή 24VDC για ένα relay. Αλλά αυτό θα το δω αν γίνεται, και το κυριότερο αν προσαρμόζεται 
στην πλακέτα των "αρνητικών". Αυτό γιατί δεν πρέπει να αλλάξει η διάσταση αυτής, γιατί χαλάει όλο το 
"ελεγχόμενο σπάσιμο".

----------


## spirakos

Ενα τριμερ στον διαιρετη ισως? Πραγματι δεν ειναι βολικο γιατι οι αρνητικες ποικιλλουν
Χρονια πολλα στους Χρηστους/Χριστινες

----------

moutoulos (26-12-11)

----------


## kentar

O διαιρέτης τάσης ελέγχου τού ρελέ υψηλής που λέει ο Σπύρος  μπορεί να είναι ένα τριμμερ   συνδεσμολογημένο ως διαιρέτης τάσης ωστε ανεξάρτητα απο τι τάση έχουμε στα αρνητικά να μπορούμε  να την κατεβάσουμε στα 12 vdc  η στα 24 vdc που χρειαζόμαστε για το ρελέ. Ετσι χρειαζόμαστε και λιγότερο χώρο στο pcb απο κάποιο HV voltage regulator. (Σπύρο με πρόλαβες..)

----------

moutoulos (26-12-11)

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά σεβαστή η γνώμη σας ..., αλλά αφήστε με να το κάνω με ένα TL783, *για αρχή*, να δω 
αν χωράνε όλα, να είναι και πιο σωστό, και πιο όμορφο. Αν δεν χωράνε πάμε στο τριμμεράκι.

Επίσης ..., λεω να μπεί πάνω της μικροrelay, που θα κόβει την οδήγηση του relay στο TIMER,
και οχι την "υψηλή". Αυτό, γιατί ο συγκεκριμένος ρελες (πλακέτα negative) δεν θα αντέχει τα 
πχ 320VAC/440VDC, όπως αυτός στο TIMER, οπότε θα εκμεταλλευτούμε την οδήγηση του 
"μεγάλου" ρελέ, που στην ουσία θα είναι πλέον ελεγχόμενος και απο την negative PCB 
(εκτός απο το ίδιο το  TIMER).

Και επειδή μια εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις βάζω στα γρήγορα ένα "σχηματικό". Τι λέτε?. Αξίζει έτσι?, 
ή υπάρχει κάνα πρόβλημα που μου διαφεύγει ...

----------


## Costis Ni

Δηλάδή καταλήγουμε να έχουμε regulator για ένα ρελέ, κα να μήν έχουμε για regulator για την τάση που χρειαζόμαστε.... Κάτι δεν κάθεται εδώ...

----------


## moutoulos

Κώστα σωστό αυτό που λες. Το regulator για το ρελέ φαίνεται υπερβολή. Όμως με αυτό, το όλο
κύκλωμα των αρνητικών γίνεται πιο "ευέλικτο", και προσαρμόζεται σε όλες τις τάσεις εισόδου.
Και με τα τρίμμερ που θα μπουν, θα έχουμε και adj ρύθμιση -V OUT.

 Αν και δεν ασχολούμαι φανατικά με λυχνίες, γνωρίζω οτι τα αρνητικά δεν είναι απαραίτητο να 
είναι σταθεροποιημένα. Οπότε θα έκρινα και εγώ μεγαλύτερη υπερβολή την χρήση σταθεροποιητή, 
για Negative BIAS.

Δεν ξέρω ..., είναι θετικός σε οποιανδήποτε εκδοχή, αρκεί να μας χωράει στην συγκεκριμένη PCB 
(συγκεκριμένος χώρος στο MAIN BOARD).  

Αφήστε όμως πρώτα να δείτε το DEMO μου, και τα λέμε μετά  :Biggrin: .

----------


## kentar

Regulator για την αρνητική δεν μπορεί να μπεί γιατι  οποιαδηποτε αυξομείωση
τάσης ανόδου (λόγω αυξομείωσης τάσης δικτύου ) θα  πρεπει να σημαίνει αυτόματα 
ανάλογη αυξομείωση της αρνητικής.
Αν δεν συμβαίνει αυτό θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο τελικό στάδιο.
Μπορεί όμως να χρησιμοποιηθει για να οδηγήσει το ρελε.

----------


## moutoulos

Το μεσημεράκι θα "επισυνάψω" τις αλλαγές που έχουμε πεί εως τώρα, πάνω στην πλακέτα.

----------


## KOKAR

> Regulator για την αρνητική δεν μπορεί να μπεί γιατι  *οποιαδηποτε αυξομείωση
> τάσης ανόδου* (λόγω αυξομείωσης τάσης δικτύου ) θα  πρεπει να σημαίνει αυτόματα 
> ανάλογη αυξομείωση της αρνητικής.
> Αν δεν συμβαίνει αυτό θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο τελικό στάδιο.
> Μπορεί όμως να χρησιμοποιηθει για να οδηγήσει το ρελε.



δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες γιατι το τροφοδοτικό της ανόδου ειναι και αυτο σταθεροποιημένο !

----------


## kentar

Η σταθεροποίηση αφορά τις προενισχύτριες.Η αρνητική αφορά τις λυχνίες εξόδου.
Αν θέλει κάποιος να χρησιμοποιήσει σταθεροποίηση και στο τελικό στάδιο προφανώς
θα πρέπει να σταθεροποιήσει και την αρνητική.
Οταν ρυθμίσουμε τα ρευματα ηρεμίας οποιαδήποτε μετάβολή στο λόγο τάσης ανόδου 
-αρνητικής τάσης αλλάζει τα ρευματα ηρεμίας και κατ επέκταση την λειτουργία του ενισχυτή.
Η γνώμη μου είναι οτι δεν χρειαζεται σταθεροποίηση για το τελικο σταδιο , ουτε για την αρνητικη.
Αν θέλουμε σταθεροποίηση για την αρνητική , τοτε να υπάρχει connector σε τετοιο σημείο της
πλακετας που να μπορει οποιος θελει να την χρησιμοποιησει μη σταθεροποιημενη .

----------


## KOKAR

Γιώργο θέλεις να μου πεις οτι αυτό το γαϊδούρι *IRF830* είναι μόνο για τις προενυσχυτριες ?

----------


## kentar

Προσωπικά αν ήθελα σταθεροποιημενη τάση 420-450 volt που θελουν στην άνοδο οι el34 η οι κτ88 δεν θα
χρησιμοποιουσα ποτε FET  που οριο του ειναι τα 500 volt οπως το irf830.

----------


## KOKAR

Γιώργο υπάρχουν και μεγαλύτερα FET, και σε τάση αλλά και σε ρεύμα π.χ APT1001 http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...W/APT1001.html

----------


## kentar

Κώστα ας χρησιμοποιησει ο καθενας την πλακετα οπως νομιζει.
Η πρόταση μου ειναι η τελικη πλακετα να είναι οσο πιο ευελικτη γινεται.
Ας υπάρχει ενα κοννεκτορ για οποιον θελει μη σταθεροποιημενη αρνητικη και τέλος.
Επισης αν υπαρχει χωρος για αλλη μια ζενερ σε σειρα με τις τρεις θα εκανε πιο ευκολη
 την επιλογη της τάσης που θελουμε να βγει σταθεροποιημενη.

----------


## moutoulos

> Το μεσημεράκι θα "επισυνάψω" τις αλλαγές που έχουμε πεί εως τώρα, πάνω στην πλακέτα.



Λοιπόν παιδιά ..., έκανα τις εξής αλλαγές:


Στην κύρια πλακέτα σταθεροποίησης, τοποθετήθηκε τριμμερ (ΚΟΚΑR) για ρύθμιση περίπου απο *100-250V* ή *100-350V* (ανάλογα τις zener).
Στην θέση της 2ης πλακέτας σταθεροποίησης (αφαιρέθηκε), τοποθετήθηκε μιας "διπλή" 6.3VDC (γεφύρωση 12.6V). Το είχαμε πεί παραπάνω.Δυνατότητα φίλτρου τύπου Π, στην πλακέτα ανόρθωσης/εξομάλυνσης.Και τέλος ..., η πλακέτα με διπλή ρύθμιση "αρνητικών", με δυνατότητα αποκοπής της υψηλής τάσης, με την βοήθεια της πλακέτας TIMER.  

  Η αυτόματη αποκοπή της υψηλής τάσης, σε περίπτωση απώλειας των αρνητικών, είπαμε θα γίνεται με relay
"οδηγούμενος" απο HV Regulator, προκειμένου να γίνει πιο ευέλικτη η επιλογή/οδήγηση, ανάλογα την τάση του
 relay. Όλο αυτό βέβαια το ξαναβλέπουμε, απλά τα βάζω όλα μαζί, σαν ανακεφαλαίωση.

Η πλακέτα με το διπλό 6.3VDC, εκτός του οτι γεφυρώνεται και γίνεται 12.6 (ή 6.3 + 12.6 VDC), είναι SLOW TURN ON. 
Τα 6.3 δηλαδή "έρχονται" σταδιακά, και οχι απότομα, σε περίπου 5 sec. Χρησιμοποιήθηκαν τα LM338T (ΤΟ220 3A).

Εκτός απο την πλακέτα των διπλών 6.3 (Heaters), όλα τα υπόλοιπα τριμμεράκια που υπάρχουν στις άλλες τμηματικές 
"πλακέτες", κάτω απο αυτά, στην πλακέτα, υπάρχει τρύπα έτσι ώστε να ρυθμίζονται απο την έξω πλευρά του σασσί, 
... εφόσον έχει ανοιχτεί τρύπα και σε αυτό.

Παιδιά δεν την βάζω τμηματικά, όπως έκανα στην αρχική σελίδα του thread, αλλά θα επισυνάψω μεγάλες φωτό, που 
μπορείτε να δείτε τα πάντα ...

----------


## p.gabr

Γρηγορη τα συγχαρητηρια μου και παλι
Παρακολουθω την ωραια σου προσπαθεια .Ειμαι σιγουρος πως το αποτελεσμα θα βοηθησει πολλους μελλοντικους κατασκευαστες 
Εγω δεν συμμετεχω λογω διαφορετικης αντιληψης το τροπου κατασκευης
Κρινω ομως οτι οσα εχουν υποδειχτει ειναι σωστα
Καλα τελειωματα,καλες δοκιμες

----------

αθικτον (03-05-12), 

moutoulos (29-12-11)

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά η πλακέτα με τα "αρνητικά" έχει κάποιες παραλήψεις. Αν και δεν είναι το 
τελικό σχέδιο, ευχαριστώ τον Γιώργο (kentar) για την παρατηρητικότητά του.

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά δεν έχω αδιαφορήσει για το θέμα. Απλά δεν μπορώ να ασχοληθώ και με αυτό,
αυτή την στιγμή. Υπομονή λίγες μερούλες ...

----------


## ikaros1978

Μην αγχωνεσαι Γρηγορη.Το καλο πραγμα αργει να γινει.Εξαλλου σχεδιο ειναι.Δεν ειναι μουσακας στις 9 να το ξεκινησεις και στις 2 να τρως!!!  :Wink:

----------


## spirakos

Πως παει ο μουσακας, σε ποιο σταδιο βρισκεται? Δε σε αγχωνω Γρηγορη, μια υπενθυμιση ειναι μη πνιγει και αυτο που σχεδον εχει τελειωσει σαν το θεμα με τον ποιοτικο ενισχυτη που μαλλον πνιγηκε πριν καν ξεκινησει

----------


## kentar

Δεν ειναι off topic

Κανένα καλό αντιμυκητιακό για projects γνωρίζει κανείς ;  :Biggrin:

----------


## moutoulos

> Υπομονή λίγες μερούλες ...



 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  

Ε καλά τι και αν πέρασαν 2-3 μήνες?.

 

... και σε αυτό το Link, βρίσκεται η ίδια υπερ-μεγενθυμένη.
Μελετήστε την, και επανερχόμαστε αύριο, με πιο πολλές
λεπτομέρειες ...

Δεν είναι η ίδια, κάποιες βαθμίδες έχουν αλλάξει ριζικά.

----------

kentar (20-04-12)

----------


## moutoulos

Λοιπόν:

"Έφυγε" το τροφοδοτικάκι των 12VDC, και στην θέση του μπήκε το TL783 για ρύθμιση τάσης 
όση και ο ρελές που θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε.

Τα "αρνητικά" ή negative bias έγιναν δυο ανεξάρτητα, σε ανεξάρτητη πλακέτα (σε αυτή που ήταν)
απλά δεν είναι ενσωματωμένο και εκεί το TL783.

Αν και το έχουμε αναφέρει σε προηγούμενο πόστ, η 2η βαθμίδα σταθεροποίησης, έφυγε και την
θέση της πήρε μια πλακέτα με 2 LM338T (TO220), τα οποία αφού ρυθμιστούν για 6.3VDC, 
μπορούν με jumper (Pin Header) να γίνουν 12.6VDC.

Το ισοδύναμο κύκλωμα των αρνητικών, φαίνεται παρακάτω.

----------


## kentar

Γρηγόρη στην είσοδο ac στο τμημα rectification -smoothing γιατι εχουμε max 320 v AC ;
Τα 12v dc στην εισοδο του timer pcb απο πού τα παίρνουμε ;

----------


## KOKAR

μάλλον για να μην υπερβεί η τάση DC την ταση που έχουν οι πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης

Αλήθεια Greg, πόσο υπολογίζεις να βγει η τιμή του PCB ,  τάξη μεγέθους

----------


## kentar

Τα 320 v AC είναι πολύ οριακά για EL34.Στο ενισχυτή του elektor με τις EL34 πχ απαιτούνται 340 v .
Αν είναι μόνο θέμα των ηλεκτρολυτικών,  με πυκνωτές μεγαλύτερης τάσης είμαστε εντάξει αλλα και το ρελέ
που ελέγχει αυτην την ταση κι  αυτό είναι οριακό.Ισως η καλύτερη επιλογή να είναι  διαφορετικός Μ/Σ για την
υψηλή και απο το ρελέ να ελέγχεται το πρωτευον (230 V).

----------


## moutoulos

> Γρηγόρη στην είσοδο ac στο τμημα rectification -smoothing γιατι εχουμε max 320 v AC ;
> Τα 12v dc στην είσοδο του timer pcb απο πού τα παίρνουμε ;



Τα 320VAC γίνονται με ανόρθωση/εξομάλυνση 450VDC. Όπως είναι οι πυκνωτές, είναι για < 500VDC.
Αν υπολογίσουμε για 350VAC, πάμε σχεδόν 500VDC. Οριακά για τους αναγραφόμενους ηλεκτρολυτικούς.

Βέβαια καλό θα είναι να μην ξεπεράσουμε τα 350VAC γιατί πλέον δεν θα αντέξει το relay. Αν θές να ξεπεράσεις
αυτή την τάση, θα ήταν προτιμότερο να το κάνεις με ξεχωριστό μετασχηματιστή, και να κόψεις τα 220VAC.

Τα 12VDC δεν είναι τόσο πρόβλημα Γιώργο. Απλά τώρα την θέση της πλακετίτσας του PS 12V/100mA την 
πήρε το TL783. Εναλλακτικά εφόσον έχεις ρυθμίσει το διπλό 6.3VDC, μπορείς να το γεφυρώσεις και να πάρεις 
τα 12.5VDC για το TIMER. Άσχετα αν θα χρησιμοποιήσεις τις τάσεις των 6.3VDC ξεχωριστά. Βέβαια αυτό δεν 
ξέρω αν είναι σωστό, εφόσον θα γειωθεί. Θα προτιμούσα να γίνει με ένα άλλο τροφοδοτικάκι 12VDC (LM7812).
Απλά δεν υπάρχει άλλος χώρος στην πλακέτα, για να μπεί και αυτό. Αν την μεγαλώσω (πλακέτα), πάμε σε 
"λογαριθμική" αύξηση τιμής , και δεν αξίζει ...





> μάλλον για να μην υπερβεί η τάση DC την ταση που έχουν οι πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης
> Αλήθεια Greg, πόσο υπολογίζεις να βγει η τιμή του PCB ,  τάξη μεγέθους



 Κώστα στο πρώτο πόστ μου, έχω γράψει τιμή:





> Εγώ λοιπόν υπολογίζω για 30 περίπου τεμάχια η τιμή αυτής είναι τα *13ε* ή *18$**. 
> Τιμή πολύ καλή, αν σκεφτούμε οτι η τιμή των 6ε της πλακέτας του αναλυτή ημιαγωγών, ήταν 
> ούτε η μισή απο αυτή εδώ (*0.6 dm2*, αντί *2.4dm2*), συν το οτι είχε πράσινο χρώμα (standard 
> χρέωση SolderMask), συν το γεγονός οτι ήταν σε απλό τυπωμένο, και όχι διπλό. Κατά τα άλλα 
> επίσης εξαιρετική και εκείνη. Ασφαλώς θα μπορούσα να ρίξω το κόστος και άλλο αφαιρώντας 
> κάποια extra, αλλά δεν το θέλω γιατί πάνω απ' όλα οι πλακέτες μου θέλω να είναι "κόσμημα", 
> και γενικά ποιοτικότατες.  Πέρα απο αυτό να υπενθυμίσω οτι η πλακέτα είναι σχετικά μεγάλη και 
> Full ποιοτική. Μόνο και μόνο το Immersion Gold ανεβάζει το κόστος κατά +10%, και άλλο τόσο, 
> το οποιοδήποτε άλλο χρώμα SolderMask, πέραν του πράσινου (Default). Εννοείται βέβαια οτι οι 
> πλακέτες έχουν through hole (επιμεταλλωμένες οπές).



Θεωρώ πως αυτή, θα είναι και η τελική ...





> Τα 320 v AC είναι πολύ οριακά για EL34.Στο ενισχυτή του elektor με τις EL34 πχ απαιτούνται 340 v .
> Αν είναι μόνο θέμα των ηλεκτρολυτικών,  με πυκνωτές μεγαλύτερης τάσης είμαστε εντάξει αλλα και το ρελέ
> που ελέγχει αυτην την ταση κι  αυτό είναι οριακό.Ισως η καλύτερη επιλογή να είναι  διαφορετικός Μ/Σ για την
> υψηλή και απο το ρελέ να ελέγχεται το πρωτευον (230 V).



Γιώργο σωστό, το ανέφερα παραπάνω ...

----------

kentar (21-04-12)

----------


## kentar

Αυτό με τη γείωση δεν το γνωρίζω . Κατα τα άλλα δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο .Εγώ θέλω 2 τεμάχια .

----------


## p.gabr

Τα  συγχαρητηρια μου Γρηγορη 
Να μην ξεχασω βεβαια και τους επιθεωρητες   ...... Κ*****......... και.......... Κ**** 

Πολυ ωραια δουλεια

----------

moutoulos (21-04-12)

----------


## moutoulos

Να υπενθυμίσω πως θα γίνει η σύνδεση με μια εικόνα, γιατί είναι λένε 
χίλιες λέξεις ...



Στην ουσία δηλαδή τα AC των "αρνητικών", πάνε στο πλακετάκι με 
το TL783. Υποτίθεται έχουμε επιλέξει relay τουλάχιστον *24VDC*.

Αυτό, για να μπορεί ο relay να απασφαλίσει/απενεργοποιηθεί σε 
αυτη την τάση. Αν επιλέξουμε 12VDC relay, τα "αρνητικά" μας 
μπορεί να "πέσουν" πολύ (λέμε τώρα πχ -20VDC), και το TL783 
θα κρατά την τάση εννοείται σταθερή στα 12VDC. Οπότε έτσι δεν
υπάρχει προστασία. Τουλάχιστον σωστή.

Η έξοδος του relay απο το πλακετάκι αυτό (TL783), "ανοίγει" (ή
διακόπτει) το κύκλωμα  του TIMER (σημείο REMOTE), με αποτέλεσμα 
να διακόπτεται και η ανοδική τάση, όταν απενεργοποιηθεί ο relay 
της πλακέτας του TL783.

Ελπίζω να μην σαν μπέρδεψα ...






Και κάτι που θυμήθηκα τώρα. Στην πλακέτα με την σταθεροποίηση 
υψηλής τάσης (προενισχύτριας),  η έξοδος αυτής είναι ρυθμιζόμενη, 
με βάση το πόστ 27 του Κώστα. Η τάση εξόδου επιτυγχάνεται με 
ποιές και τι zener έχουμε επιλέξει. Αν έχουμε 100 + 150, η έξοδος
 θα είναι περίπου 250VDC. Οι υπόλοιπες δυο κενές θέσεις ...  jumper.

----------


## papline

Tα συγχαρητηρια μου για την πολύ καλή δουλειά!!! Αν γίνεται θέλω κι εγώ 2 τεμάχια.

----------

moutoulos (23-04-12)

----------


## moutoulos

Οπότε δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να προσθέσω, τα περισσότερα τα έχω πεί και στα μέχρι εδώ πόστ μου.

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας διαβάσει απο την αρχή όλο το thread, δεν είναι πολύ 8 σελίδες. Και λεω
να το διαβάσετε γιατί πολύ απλά, περάσαν 3 - 4 μήνες απο το αρχικό μου πόστ, οπότε πιθανών 
κάποιος που το είχε διαβάσει τότε, να το έχει ξεχάσει τώρα.

Τώρα βέβαια στην πορεία βλέπουμε αν χρειαστεί καμιά μικρο-αλλαγή. Καλό θα είναι οι μαιτρ του
είδους, να ρίξουν μια ματιά πάλι στην πλακέτα, για τυχών περίεργα (που δεν νομίζω, αλλά λέμε).
Αυτό θα το δουν εδώ (το έχω και ενεργό Link πιο πάνω), που φαίνεται Top & Bottom Layers. 



Ενδιαφερόμενοι ---- Ποσότητα
---------------------------------------
Γιώργος (Kentar) ::::::::::::: 2 Τεμ
Δημήτρης (papline) ::::::::: 2 Τεμ
---------------------------------------
Συνολικά ::::::::::::::::::::::::: *4* Τεμ




Άσχετο: Θα λείψω "εκτός έδρας" κάνα διήμερο ... απλά μην με ψάχνεται.

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά ήρθα και είμαι "διαθέσιμος" για ερωτήσεις  :Tongue Smilie: .

----------


## gatelouzos

Συγχαρητήρια Γρηγόρη  θέλω και εγώ [1] τι γίνεται όμως με τα χρήματα τα στέλνουμε σε εσένα ? τα καταθέτουμε σε κάποιον λογαριασμό?μπορείς να τα στήλεις επαρχία [φυσικά τα έξοδα αποστολής δικά μου].
Ευχαριστώ.

----------

moutoulos (25-04-12)

----------


## moutoulos

Ευχαριστώ Κώστα.

Αν και είναι νωρίς γιαυτό που λες, ... κοίτα στο πόστ μου 115, συγκεκριμένα εδώ.

Τώρα σχετικά με την αποστολή. Επειδή βλέπω είσαι απο Λέσβο, και μάλλον δεν 
υπάρξει κάποιος άλλος απο εκεί, προκειμένου να μοιραστείτε τα έξοδα αποστολής,
εγώ ναι μπορώ να στα στείλω. Απλά συνήθως σε τέτοιες "καταστάσεις" αν πχ είναι 
20 ενδιαφερόμενοι απο Αθήνα, τα στέλνω σε έναν και τα μοιράζουν μεταξύ τους. 

Αυτό ασφαλώς εξυπηρετεί και εμένα, απο το να στέλνω 20+ δέματα, αλλά  εξυπηρετεί 
και όλους εσάς, γιατί δεν θα πληρώσετε έξοδα αποστολής. Τέλος πάντων αυτά είναι 
γνωστά απο προηγούμενη παραγγελία μας, απλά καλό είναι να γράφονται προκειμένου
να λύνονται και οι απορίες στους πιο καινούργιους του Forum. 

Άλλες απορίες μου λες ...




Ενδιαφερόμενοι ---- Ποσότητα
---------------------------------------
Γιώργος (Kentar) ::::::::::::: 2 Τεμ
Δημήτρης (papline) ::::::::: 2 Τεμ
Κώστας (GateLouzos) :::::: 1 Τεμ
---------------------------------------
Συνολικά ::::::::::::::::::::::::: *5* Τεμ

----------


## gatelouzos

Γηγόρη  το διάβασα , όσο αφορά τα έξοδα αποστολής  δεν με πειράζει θα τα πληρώσω εγώ αρκεί να μην σε τυρανάω[σε βάζω και τρέχεις σε κούριερ] .

----------


## moutoulos

Οχι βρε Κώστα τι λες?. Το άσχημο θα ήταν αν υπάρξουν πχ 30 παραγγελίες να θέλουν και οι 30, 
αποστολή στο σπίτι  :Tongue Smilie: . 

Εσύ δικαιολογείσαι λόγω απόστασης, και πιθανής μεμονωμένης παραγγελίας στον τόπο σου.

----------


## ikaros1978

> Οχι βρε Κώστα τι λες?. Το άσχημο θα ήταν αν υπάρξουν πχ 30 παραγγελίες να θέλουν και οι 30, 
> αποστολή στο σπίτι . 
> 
> Εσύ δικαιολογείσαι λόγω απόστασης, και πιθανής μεμονωμένης παραγγελίας στον τόπο σου.



Θελω και γω ενα οπως ειχα πει.Και αν θελεις βοηθαω να αναλαβω την αντιπροσωπεια θεσνικης!  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 
Τους θεσσαλονικιους δηλαδη κανονισε τους (αν μαζευτουνε βεβαια καποιοι) να τα παρουν ολα απο μενα.

----------

moutoulos (25-04-12)

----------


## moutoulos

Μπράβο βρε Βαγγέλη. Οπότε ότι είναι για την Βόρεια Ελλάδα, ... θα στα στείλω. 
Οκ να δούμε πρώτα πόσοι θα είναι. Πάντως σε υπερευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.




Ενδιαφερόμενοι ---- Ποσότητα
---------------------------------------
Γιώργος (Kentar) ::::::::::::: 2 Τεμ
Δημήτρης (papline) ::::::::: 2 Τεμ
Κώστας (GateLouzos) :::::: 1 Τεμ
Βαγγέλης (Ikaros...) :::::::: 1 Τεμ
 ---------------------------------------
Συνολικά ::::::::::::::::::::::::: *6* Τεμ

----------


## moutoulos

Τι έγινε βρε παιδιά ?, δεν βλέπω και πολύ ενδιαφέρων.
Μάλλον κούρασε και "μακρηγόρησε" σαν θέμα.

----------


## moutoulos

Τελικά βλέπω οτι το Project δεν έχει το αναμενόμενο ενδιαφέρον, οπότε ακυρώνεται.
Όταν λεω ακυρώνεται, εννοώ προσωρινά, γιατί θα το εκτυπώσω έτσι και αλλιώς οπότε
κάποια στιγμή θα ειδοποιήσω όσους ενδιαφέρθηκαν, ή θα το ανακοινώσω εδώ.

----------


## awmn931

Άσχετα αν θα κατορθώσω να ασχοληθώ με την κατασκευή «λαμπάτου» ενισχυτή, θα ήθελα να συμμετάσχω και ‘γω στην προμήθεια για 1 τεμάχιο.

----------


## moutoulos

Ok κανένα πρόβλημα. 

Ενδιαφερόμενοι ---- Ποσότητα
---------------------------------------
Γιώργος (Kentar) ::::::::::::: 2 Τεμ
Δημήτρης (papline) ::::::::: 2 Τεμ
Κώστας (GateLouzos) :::::: 1 Τεμ
Βαγγέλης (Ikaros...) :::::::: 1 Τεμ
awmn931 ::::::::::::::::::::::: 1 Τεμ
 ---------------------------------------
Συνολικά ::::::::::::::::::::::::: *7* Τεμ

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

Αν και βρισκομαστε σε καιρους <<μνημονιακους>> βαλτε και για μενα 2 τεμαχια......ετσι για να προχωρησει η παραγγελια

----------


## moutoulos

Οκ Θύμιο. 


Ενδιαφερόμενοι ---- Ποσότητα
---------------------------------------
Γιώργος (Kentar) ::::::::::::: 2 Τεμ
Δημήτρης (papline) ::::::::: 2 Τεμ
Κώστας (GateLouzos) :::::: 1 Τεμ
Βαγγέλης (Ikaros...) :::::::: 1 Τεμ
awmn931 :::::::::::::::::::::::: 1 Τεμ
ΘΥΜΙΟΣ :::::::::::::::::::::::::: 2 Τεμ
 ---------------------------------------
Συνολικά ::::::::::::::::::::::::: *9* Τεμ

----------


## Neuraxia

Lucky No 10  :Smile:  Βάλε και για εμένα μια  να τις κάνουμε 10 .

----------


## moutoulos

> Lucky No 10  Βάλε και για εμένα μια  να τις κάνουμε 10 .



Οπότε  ...


Ενδιαφερόμενοι ---- Ποσότητα
---------------------------------------
Γιώργος (Kentar) ::::::::::::: 2 Τεμ
Δημήτρης (papline) ::::::::: 2 Τεμ
Κώστας (GateLouzos) :::::: 1 Τεμ
Βαγγέλης (Ikaros...) :::::::: 1 Τεμ
awmn931 :::::::::::::::::::::::: 1 Τεμ
ΘΥΜΙΟΣ :::::::::::::::::::::::::: 2 Τεμ
 Πάνος (Neuraxia) :::::::::::: 1 Τεμ
 ---------------------------------------
Συνολικά ::::::::::::::::::::::: *10* Τεμ

----------


## moutoulos

*Έφτασε ... "καταϊδρωμένη". Αλλά το καλό πράγμα πάντα αργούσε.*

----------


## spirakos

Μιλαμε για πολυ ιδρωτα, 1+ χρονο
Το αποτελεσμα δειχνει ομορφο παντως

----------


## KOKAR

> Οπότε  ...
> 
> 
> Ενδιαφερόμενοι ---- Ποσότητα
> ---------------------------------------
> Γιώργος (Kentar) ::::::::::::: 2 Τεμ
> Δημήτρης (papline) ::::::::: 2 Τεμ
> Κώστας (GateLouzos) :::::: 1 Τεμ
> Βαγγέλης (Ikaros...) :::::::: 1 Τεμ
> ...



αν κάποιος απο τους παραπάνω άλλαξε γνώμη η απλε εχει εξαφανιστεί Γρηγορη ενημέρωσε με !

----------


## moutoulos

Κώστα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Ξέρεις οτι για σένα 
πάντα υπάρχει. Στην ουσία ... στην έχω στείλει ήδη.

----------


## KOKAR



----------


## KOKAR

Σήμερα παρέλαβα την πλακέτα, Γρηγορη οι φωτογραφίες την αδικούν, είναι κόσμημα!!!

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι Κώστα κόσμημα είναι, μόνο που έκανα ένα λαθάκι. Οι τρύπες ελεγχόμενου σπασίματος  (Braking Holes)
τις έκανα επιμεταλλωμένες (φαίνονται στην παρακάτω φωτό), με αποτέλεσμα να μην σπάνε στην μέση αλλά 
να παρασύρεται ολόκληρη απο την μια, ή την άλλη πλευρά. 

Λεπτομέρεια ... μιας και όταν σπάσουν επειδή είναι μικρές, μόλις 0.4mm, δεν δημιουργούν πρόβλημα, ούτε 
καν στο "μάτι". Απλά για μένα που είμαι τελειομανής με τα PCB, με ενόχλησε μιας και δεν το σκέφτηκα καν.



Αν κοιτάξεις το παραπάνω 92 μου πόστ, φαίνεται αυτό που λεω σε κάποιες φωτό. Μερικοί δεν θα το καταλάβουν καν.

----------


## gefior

Δεν ξερω αν ελαβες το email που σου εστειλα, αλλα σου γραφω τα ιδια εδω.
Στην προσπαθεια μου να χρησιμοποιησω    την πλακετα των νηματων αντιμετωπισα καποια προβληματα/μειονεκτηματα    που κατεστησαν αδυνατη την χρηση της.    
    Σου τ’αναφερω μηπως σε καποια μελοντικη επανεκδοση της τα λαβεις    υποψιν σου και την επανασχεδιασεις.    
    1ο μειονεκτημα    
    Η πλακετα (νηματων) δεν εχει τις απαραιτητες τρυπες για την στηριξη    της με τη βοηθεια spacers, με αποτελεσμα να εινα αδυνατη τη    στηριξη της.    
    2ο μειονεκτημα
    Δεν εχει αυτή ουτε και η άλλη πλακετα τρυπες που πρεπει να υπαρχουν    στη πλακετα για καλυτερο αερισμο των ψυκτων (fins).    
    3ο μειονεκτημα.    
    Δεν εχεις την δυνατοτητα να τοποθετησεις LM338 απο την πισω μερια    της πλακετας (οχι των εξαρτηματων) ωστε να    χρησιμοποιησεις π.χ το σασσι σαν ψυκτη αλλα και για στηριξη της    ιδιας της πλακετας (οχι και τοσο σωστος τροπος). Δεν υπαρχει η τρυπα    για το κατσαβιδι.    Ο προσανατολισμος τους ειναι τελειως λαθος, το σωστο θα ηταν να    ειναι και τα δυο στην μια ακρη της πλακετας για ευνοητους λογους.
    Σαν βελτιωση θα μπορουσες να την κανεις με δυνατοτητα διαχωρισμου    των δυο κυκλωματων (2 πλακετακια), επισης η ιδια πλακετα να βγαζει    και 6.3 volts αλλα και 12,6 volts με αναφορα των καταλληλων    αντιστασεων και τριμμερς και οχι με τον συνδιασμο των δυο.    Δεν ξερω αν το τριμμερ εχει τοσο μεγαλο ευρος (απο 6,3-12,6 volts),    αλλα καλο ειναι τα τριμμερ σε τετοιες θεσεις να μην ξεπερνουν το 1Κ    και μονο ακριβείας. 
    Η πλακετα χρονοκαθυστερησης καλο θα ηταν οι επαφες του ρελαι να μην    ηταν βραχυκυλωμενες ωστε να μπορει το ιδιο ρελαι να χρησιμοποιηθει    για δυο ανεξαρτητες (ιδιες) τασεις π.χ δεξι και αριστερο καναλι.    
    Και μια τελευταια συμβουλη, επειδη τα shunt regulators λογω Sala    δινουν και παιρνουν, προσανατολισου σε κατι τετοιο την επομενη φορα.

----------


## moutoulos

> Δεν ξερω αν ελαβες το email που σου εστειλα, αλλα σου γραφω τα ιδια εδω.
> Στην προσπαθεια μου να χρησιμοποιησω    την πλακετα των νηματων αντιμετωπισα καποια προβληματα/μειονεκτηματα    που κατεστησαν αδυνατη την χρηση της. 
>     Σου τ’αναφερω μηπως σε καποια μελοντικη επανεκδοση της τα λαβεις    υποψιν σου και την επανασχεδιασεις.



 Νομίζω υπερβάλεις ...





> *1ο μειονεκτημα   * 
>     Η πλακετα (νηματων) δεν εχει τις απαραιτητες τρυπες για την στηριξη    της με τη βοηθεια spacers, με αποτελεσμα να εινα αδυνατη τη    στηριξη της.



Το αναφέρω πιο κάτω, ναι είναι ένα προβληματάκι, αλλά οχι τόσης σημασίας που να χαρακτηριστεί ως "αδύνατη η χρήση της".





> *2ο μειονεκτημα*
>     Δεν εχει αυτή ουτε και η άλλη πλακετα τρυπες που πρεπει να υπαρχουν    στη πλακετα για καλυτερο αερισμο των ψυκτων (fins).



Δεν νομίζω στην συγκεκριμένη φάση να ήταν και το σωστό (ασφαλώς δεν θα ήταν και λάθος). Απλά έκρινα οτι δεν είναι 
απαραίτητο. Όπου κρίνω οτι είναι απαραίτητο θα βάλω. Όπως παράδειγμα στην παρακάτω (clone) υλοποίηση. Που αν και 
σχεδόν ίδια με αντίστοιχες, δεν έχει καμία σχέση ...

Demo X10.jpg

Η σε αυτή την Quad υλοποίησή μου. Παρατήρησε αυτό που λες στις ψύκτρες.

TDA7294.jpg





> *3ο μειονεκτημα*.    
>     Δεν εχεις την δυνατοτητα να τοποθετησεις LM338 απο την πισω μερια    της πλακετας (οχι των εξαρτηματων) ωστε να    χρησιμοποιησεις π.χ το σασσι σαν ψυκτη αλλα και για στηριξη της    ιδιας της πλακετας (οχι και τοσο σωστος τροπος). Δεν υπαρχει η τρυπα    για το κατσαβιδι.    Ο προσανατολισμος τους ειναι *τελειως λαθος*, το σωστο θα ηταν να    ειναι και τα δυο στην μια ακρη της πλακετας για ευνοητους λογους.



Με βάση το σκεπτικό σου, το παρακάτω είναι και αυτό λάθος ... 


Η πλάτη του LM338Τ (PIN2) δεν είναι ο αρνητικός πόλος. Η ψύξη Γιώργο στο σασσι είναι ξεπερασμένη, και παντελώς λάθος. 
Όπως συμβαίνει στα πολύ πιο γνωστά LM78XX, αλλά η θετική του έξοδος. Αυτό καθιστά αναγκαία την χρήση μονωτικών. 
Αυτό εσύ μπορεί να το ξέρεις ... αλλά ξέρεις πόσοι νομίζουν οτι LM338T & LM78XX έχουν τα ίδια PIN's?. Πάρα πολλοί ...

Αν λοιπόν είχαμε LM78XX, ναι, είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να ακουμπήσεις την πλάτη του στην γείωση, ή στο σασσί αν θες. Αν 
και πάλι με βρίσκεις αντίθετο. Αν κάποιος έχει την ιδέα να το βάλει σε ξύλινο κουτί, που είναι πολύ διαδεδομένο σε κατασκευές 
τέτοιου τύπου (Tube Audio), που θα βρεί μέταλλο (chassis) να ακουμπήσει τον σταθεροποιητή?.

Πέρα απο αυτό δεν θα ήταν αυτόνομο. Πως θα το τεστ-άρεις/χρησιμοποιήσεις στον πάγκο σου χωρίς το σασσί ?. Θα ζεματίσεις 
τον σταθεροποιητή. Θεωρώ λοιπόν αστείο την τοποθέτηση σταθεροποιητή στο σασσί. Με γυρνάς πίσω 30 χρόνια ...





> Σαν βελτιωση θα μπορουσες να την κανεις με δυνατοτητα διαχωρισμου    των δυο κυκλωματων (2 πλακετακια), επισης η ιδια πλακετα να βγαζει    και 6.3 volts αλλα και 12,6 volts με αναφορα των καταλληλων    αντιστασεων και τριμμερς και οχι με τον συνδιασμο των δυο.Δεν ξερω αν το τριμμερ εχει τοσο μεγαλο ευρος (απο 6,3-12,6 volts),    αλλα καλο ειναι τα τριμμερ σε τετοιες θεσεις να μην ξεπερνουν το 1Κ    και μονο ακριβείας.



Η πλακέτα σχεδιάστηκε να είναι ευέλικτη όσο περισσότερο γίνεται. Τι σημαίνει αυτό?. Το να κάνω την πλακέτα 
με προεπιλογή 6,3VDC ή 12,6VDC σε δεσμεύει. Όπως είναι μπορείς να πάρεις συνεχή τάση ανάλογα τον μετ/στή 
σου. Έχουν και οι δυο την δυνατότητα να δίνουν όλη την ανορθωμένη τάση (σχεδόν), απο 1,2VDC ...

Μπορείς λοιπόν να ρυθμίσεις εσύ, οτι τάση εξόδου θες, με την σταθερότητα που έχει το LM338T. Αυτό λοιπόν σημαίνει
οτι αν έχεις 2x6.3VDC, σε σειρά έχεις και τα 12,6VDC, και τα 6,3VDC. Αν θες μπορείς να μοιράσεις την τάση που πάει 
στα νήματα των λυχνιών σου, ξεχωριστά, βαφτίζοντας την μια πλακέτα LEFT και την άλλη RIGHT CH, ρυθμίζοντας
τες σε 6,3VDC. Αν πάλι μετάνιωσες  και τελικά θα βάλεις 6,3VAC στριμμένα καλώδια στα νήματά σου, το πλακετάκι με 
τους δυο σταθεροποιητές μπορείς να το κάνεις ένα συμμετρικό τροφοδοτικάκι 2 x 1-35VDC 1A (ανάλογα το V In/Out). 

Ή να το κάνεις ένα τροφοδοτικάκι απο 2-70VDC 1Α, απλά και μόνο jumper-ονωντας την αντίστοιχη θέση (υπάρχει 
πάνω στο τυπωμένο). Αν αυτό δεν το θεωρείς ευελιξία, τότε μάλλον δεν εκτίμησες σωστά την πλακέτα.





> Η πλακετα χρονοκαθυστερησης καλο θα ηταν οι επαφες του ρελαι να μην    ηταν βραχυκυλωμενες ωστε να μπορει το ιδιο ρελαι να χρησιμοποιηθει    για δυο ανεξαρτητες (ιδιες) τασεις π.χ δεξι και αριστερο καναλι.



Γιατί βρε Γιώργο υπήρχε περίπτωση στο πχ LEFT CH να πήγαινε η ανοδική τάση, σε άλλη χρονική περίοδο?.
Λογικό δεν είναι να πηγαίνει ταυτόχρονα?.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Εγώ θεωρούσα οτι η συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα θεωρείται "κελεπούρι" μιας και δεν υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο πουθενά 
international. Αν καθίσω και αριθμήσω τα πλεονεκτήματα αυτής, φαντάζομαι είναι πολλαπλάσια απο τα 
μειονεκτήματα που έχεις θέσει. Το μόνο μειονέκτημα που ξέρω οτι υπάρχει (και το αναγνωρίζω), είναι αυτό που 
αναφέρεις σαν μειονέκτημα στο νούμερο 1 (*1 μειονεκτημα)*

Πέρα απο αυτό με λυπεί το γεγονός (αλήθεια σου λεω) οτι δεν βρήκες κανένα πλεονέκτημα ... και είναι γεμάτη ...

Αν παρόλα αυτά και πάλι δεν σου κάνει η πλακέτα, μπορώ να σου επιστρέψω στο ακέραιο τα χρήματά σου. Όσο 
για την πλακέτα ασφαλώς, μπορείς να την κρατήσεις. 

Να'σαι καλά
Γρηγόρης

----------


## p.gabr

Γρήγορη συγχαρητήρια δεν έχω άλλα λόγια 
Μακάρι να τα χρειαζόμουν και θα αγόραζα με όλη την καρδιά

----------

moutoulos (14-11-13)

----------


## gefior

> Νομίζω υπερβάλεις ...
> 
> 
> Το αναφέρω πιο κάτω, ναι είναι ένα προβληματάκι, αλλά οχι τόσης σημασίας που να χαρακτηριστεί ως "αδύνατη η χρήση της".
> 
> 
> Δεν νομίζω στην συγκεκριμένη φάση να ήταν και το σωστό (ασφαλώς δεν θα ήταν και λάθος). Απλά έκρινα οτι δεν είναι 
> απαραίτητο. Όπου κρίνω οτι είναι απαραίτητο θα βάλω. Όπως παράδειγμα στην παρακάτω (clone) υλοποίηση. Που αν και 
> σχεδόν ίδια με αντίστοιχες, δεν έχει καμία σχέση ...
> ...




*Αν δεις αλλες υλοποισεις οχι μονο κατω απο ψυκτες εχουν τρυπες αλλα και κατω απο βατικες αντιστασεις.**"Δεν νομίζω στην συγκεκριμένη φάση να ήταν και το σωστό (ασφαλώς δεν θα ήταν και λάθος). Ειλικρινα αυτη την εκφραση δεν την καταλαβαινω.Τωρα απο κει και περα, οπως ειπες, εσυ το κρινεις.**Συμφωνω οτι το σασσι σαν μεσο ψυξης εγκυμονει καποιους κινδυνους, αλλα τον ανεφερα σαν εναλλακτικο τροπο στηριξης.**Επισης λαβε υπ'οψιν σου οτι πολλοι θα χρησιμοποιησουν τις πλακετες σου για να αναβαθμισουν καποιον ενισχυτη με δεδομενο προβλημα χωρου, και αλλοι σε κουτια με μικρο υψος.**Το βλεπω ας το πω "υπερ του δεοντος" οτι προεβλεψες τρυπα για το τριμμερ και οχι για τα LM, ωστε να υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα  στηριξης και αυτων και της πλακετας σ'ενα ψυκτη και συγχρονως να γινει η κατασκευη low profile.**Τωρα για τις τασεις, ειναι ηλιου φαεινοτερο οτι οι πλακετα/τες αυτες θα χρησιμοποιηθουν για τασεις 6,3 ή 12,6 ή και συνδιασμο των δυο τασεων.Αν ημουν στη θεση σου θα εβαζα τις καταλληλες αντιστασεις ωστε με jumpers να επελεγα τις τασεις που θελω διοτι καποιες λυχνιες θελουν μονο 12,6 Volts, ενω αλλες 6,3 στο ιδιο κυκλωμα.**Αν εχεις δυο ανεξαρτητες ανοδικες τασεις, το λεω καθαρα, πως θα χρησιμοποιησω την πλακετα χρονοκαθυστερησης σου????**Κοιτα, το να σου πω μπραβο και τι ωραια που ειναι η πλακετα δεν προσφερω, περα απο μια ηθικη ικανοποιηση σε σενα, το να πω τα μειονεκτηματα της τοτε προσφερω, και το σιγουρο ειναι ενα δεν τα λεω ολα αυτα για να μου επιστρεψεις χρηματα.*

----------


## moutoulos

> *Αν εχεις δυο ανεξαρτητες ανοδικες τασεις, το λεω καθαρα, πως θα χρησιμοποιησω την πλακετα χρονοκαθυστερησης σου????*
> *Κοιτα, το να σου πω μπραβο και τι ωραια που ειναι η πλακετα δεν προσφερω, περα απο μια ηθικη ικανοποιηση σε σενα, το να πω τα μειονεκτηματα της τοτε προσφερω, και το σιγουρο ειναι ενα δεν τα λεω ολα αυτα για να μου επιστρεψεις χρηματα.*




Γιώργο αν έχεις δυο οι τρεις ανοδικές τάσεις ...

Σωστό. Αλλά θα ήταν καλύτερα να μην έχει καθόλου ?. Τι περιμένεις να βάλω πάνω σε μια πλακέτα 150x150mm ?.
Ισα ίσα έχει όλα τα απαραίτητα. Αν είχε ένα LM338T, αντί για δυο, θα μου έλεγες οτι πάλι κάτι λείπει. Δεν τελειώνει 
ποτέ αυτό. Τώρα εξειδικευμένες κατασκευές/υλοποιήσεις PP και 3 στάδια με Buffer κτλ, ασφαλώς δεν τις καλύπτει ...

Είπαμε όμως όλα σε ένα νοικοκυρεμένα με μια λογική. Αν θες σου φτιάχνω πλακέτα με 4 σταθεροποιητές, επιλογή
6,3VDC ή 12,6VDC, δυο ανορθώσεις, τρείς HV σταθεροποιήσεις (για όλα τα στάδια), τρία TIMER (για όλα τα στάδια 
πάλι). Τι νόημα θα είχε όμως αν "έφτανε" η πλακέτα 300x300mm, και σου ζήταγα πχ 90 ευρώ για μια πλακέτα. Θα 
τα έδινες ?. Ασφαλώς και όχι. Οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι, δεν μπορούμε να σχεδιάζουμε ας πούμε υπερβολές ..., που 
για πολλούς μπορεί να είναι "λογικές υπερβολές", αλλά για τους περισσότερους θα είναι ... παράνοια.

Επίσης όπως ξέρεις το "ιδανικό" για τον καθένα, είναι λίγο σχετικό. Αν πρόσεξες η πλακέτα ξεκίνησε με δυο HV 
σταθεροποιήσεις (Pre&Buffer + Final Stage Single ή PP). Στην πορεία μου ζητήθηκε να βγάλω την μια σταθεροποίηση
γιατί ήταν ας πούμε "περιττή", μιας και σε μια διάταξη PP είναι υπερβολή η σταθεροποίηση στην τάση, και την θέση 
της (πάνω στην πλακέτα) να πάρει κύκλωμα σταθεροποίησης των Heaters. Έτσι και έγινε ...

Δεν γίνεται όμως να ευχαριστηθούν όλοι με μια πλακέτα 240m2 (155x155mm).

----------


## gefior

*Ορμομενος απο το τελευταιο που ειπες σου λεω οτι θα πρεπει οι πλακετες σου να ευχαριστουν οσο πιο πολλους ειναι δυνατον αρα να ειναι πολυχρηστικες αφ'ενος μεν και αφ'ετερου να κανουν οσο το δυνατον καλυτερη εκμεταλευση του χωρου π.χ**Γιατι να εχεις μια πλακετα για τα 12,6 volts και οχι δυο που η καθε μια να βγαζει οποια ταση απο τις δυο (12,6 ή 6,3) θες???**Δεν ειναι πιο σωστο αυτος που εχει μια ανοδικη ταση και ρευμα Α να βραχυκυκλωνει ο ιδιος του πολους του ρελαι και αυτος που εχει δυο ανοδικες τασεις με ρευμα Α/2 να τους αφηνει ανοικτους??**Αυτα που σου λεω ειναι τα αυτονοητα και δεν ειναι ουτε υπερβολες ουτε λογικες υπερβολες και ειλικρινα απορω γιατι διαφωνεις.*Στο τελος τελος εσυ μπορει να κρινεις ετσι οπως ειπες, αλλα ο αλλος πλερωνει.

----------


## moutoulos

> * ... θα πρεπει οι πλακετες σου να ευχαριστουν οσο πιο πολλους ειναι δυνατον αρα να ειναι πολυχρηστικες*



Και δεν είναι η πλακέτα μου πολυ-χρηστική?. Αυτό προσπαθώ και εγώ. Είσαι ο μόνος που παραπονέθηκε ...





> *Γιατι να εχεις μια πλακετα για τα 12,6 volts και οχι δυο που η καθε μια να βγαζει οποια ταση απο τις δυο (12,6 ή 6,3) θες???
> *



Μου κάνεις πλάκα ... δεν μπορεί. Παραπάνω έγραψα ... το παρακάτω. Το διάβασες ?.





> Μπορείς λοιπόν να ρυθμίσεις εσύ, οτι τάση εξόδου θες, με την σταθερότητα που έχει το LM338T. Αυτό λοιπόν σημαίνει
> οτι αν έχεις 2x6.3VDC, σε σειρά έχεις και τα 12,6VDC, και τα 6,3VDC. Αν θες μπορείς να μοιράσεις την τάση που πάει 
> στα νήματα των λυχνιών σου, ξεχωριστά, βαφτίζοντας την μια πλακέτα LEFT και την άλλη RIGHT CH, ρυθμίζοντας
> τες σε 6,3VDC. Αν πάλι μετάνιωσες  και τελικά θα βάλεις 6,3VAC στριμμένα καλώδια στα νήματά σου, το πλακετάκι με 
> τους δυο σταθεροποιητές μπορείς να το κάνεις ένα συμμετρικό τροφοδοτικάκι 2 x 1-35VDC 1A (ανάλογα το V In/Out). 
> 
> Ή να το κάνεις ένα τροφοδοτικάκι απο 2-70VDC 1Α, απλά και μόνο jumper-ονωντας την αντίστοιχη θέση (υπάρχει 
> πάνω στο τυπωμένο). Αν αυτό δεν το θεωρείς ευελιξία, τότε μάλλον δεν εκτίμησες σωστά την πλακέτα.



 Οπότε πιο αναλυτικά, έχεις:

έχεις 2x6.3VDC, σε σειρά έχεις και τα 12,6VDC, και τα 6,3VDCνήματα των λυχνιών σου, ξεχωριστά, βαφτίζοντας την μια πλακέτα LEFT και την άλλη RIGHT CH ρυθμίζοντας τες σε 6,3VDCένα συμμετρικό τροφοδοτικάκι 2 x 1-35VDC 1A (ανάλογα το V In/Out)Ή να το κάνεις ένα τροφοδοτικάκι απο 2-70VDC 1Α 
 Δεν έχω μια πλακέτα που βγάζει 12,6, έχω δυο που βγάζουν οτι τάση θες. Πιο ευέλικτο ... δεν γίνεται.





> Στο τελος τελος εσυ μπορει να κρινεις ετσι οπως ειπες, αλλα ο αλλος πλερωνει.



Ο άλλος "πλερωνει" και παίρνει με 20ε (που έχει και αριθμό αποστολής ή Tracking Number, που στοιχίζει σχεδόν 5ε), 
κάτι που δεν το είχε δεί πουθενά και μάλιστα ... σε extreme ποιότητα. 

Κάνε μια έρευνα αγοράς, και βρες αν θες κάτι αντίστοιχο, που να έχει (έστω και απο ένα):

ΑνόρθωσηΣταθεροποίηση6,3VDCTimerNegative 
με αυτή την τιμή, σε αυτή την ποιότητα, απλά να καταλάβω πόσο πίσω είμαι ...

----------


## gefior

*Η πλακετα των νηματων μπορει να χωριστει σε δυο ανεξαρτητες πλακετες για να εχουμε καλυτερη εκμεταλευση του χωρου???**Δεν κανεις καλυτερη εκμεταλευση του χωρου οταν εχει δυο πλακετες 3cm x 8cm παρα μια 6cm x 8cm?**Τι δεν καταλαβαινεις?**Βλεπω ο,τι ουτε λιγο ουτε πολυ επιμενεις οτι η πλακετα σου πιο πολυχρηστικη δεν γινεται οποτε αστο....*

----------


## dade

Νομίζω ότι η επίθεση είναι άδικη. 
Από την πρώτη παρουσίαση σου λέει λεπτομερώς τι ακριβώς κάνεις με την πλακέτα
Το πως θα σκεφτεί ο καθένας τη λειτουργικότητα της πλακέτας είναι λίγο ως πολύ προσωπικό θέμα. Έτσι το σκέφτηκε ο Γρηγόρης, αλλιως πιθανά εγώ
Αν σου κάνει όπως στα περιγράφει ακριβώς στο πρώτο ποστ την αγοράζεις και μάλιστα σε πολύ λογική τιμή, αν δεν σου κάνει δεν την παίρνεις . Σχεδιάζεις μια δική σου. Απλά πράγματα

----------


## anesmidas

> *Η πλακετα των νηματων μπορει να χωριστει σε δυο ανεξαρτητες πλακετες για να εχουμε καλυτερη εκμεταλευση του χωρου???*
> 
> *Δεν κανεις καλυτερη εκμεταλευση του χωρου οταν εχει δυο πλακετες 3cm x 8cm παρα μια 6cm x 8cm?*
> 
> *Τι δεν καταλαβαινεις?*
> 
> *Βλεπω ο,τι ουτε λιγο ουτε πολυ επιμενεις οτι η πλακετα σου πιο πολυχρηστικη δεν γινεται οποτε αστο....*



Ρε φίλε αφού δεν σου άρεσε η διάταξη , η κατασκευή ,η υλοποίηση, η ιδέα , το αποτέλεσμα, γιατί την αγόρασες. Δεν διάβασες το θέμα? Ο άνθρωπος από την αρχή παρουσίασε την ιδέα τρου , την υλοποίησε , δέχτηκε ένα κάρο καλόπιστες κριτικές που οδήγησαν σε πάμπολλες τροποποιήσεις του αρχικού project και κατέληξε σε αυτό που παρήγγειλλες και αγόρασες. Που ήσουνα λοιπόν νωρίτερα να πεις τις ιδέες σου και τις διαφωνίες σου, που στο φινάλε δεν θα ήταν και υποχρεωμένος να τις ενστερνιστεί κθότι είναι ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΜΑ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΑΓΟΡΆΖΕΙΣ, ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΑΕΙ. Παρά μας έρχεσαι τώρα και αρχίζεις να γκρινιάζεις και όλα σου ξυνίζουν και όλα σου βρωμάνε. Στείλτην λοιπόν πίσω τηνγ@#%8&η την πλακέτα ,πάρε τα λεφτά σου πίσω και σταμάτα να μας σπας τα νεύρα.

----------


## gefior

*Καμια επιθεση.**Την αγορασα, ειδα τα μειονεκτηματα της απο κοντα και θεωρησα καλο να τ'αναφερω με καποιες βελτιωσεις αυτονοητες (για μενα) και αυτο ειναι ολο.**Αν ολα αυτα τα ειχα προτεινει πριν την ολοκληρωση της μαλλον θα γινονταν δεκτα, τωρα ειναι πλεον πολυ αργα, αυτο το δεχομαι σαν δικαιολογια, αλλα οχι οτι η πλακετα δεν παιρνει αλλες βελτιωσεις, ή φτιαξε μια δικη σου και μην μας ζαλιζεις, δεν ειναι σωστη αντιμετωπιση απο μερους σου αυτη.*

----------


## gefior

> Ρε φίλε αφού δεν σου άρεσε η διάταξη , η κατασκευή ,η υλοποίηση, η ιδέα , το αποτέλεσμα, γιατί την αγόρασες. Δεν διάβασες το θέμα? Ο άνθρωπος από την αρχή παρουσίασε την ιδέα τρου , την υλοποίησε , δέχτηκε ένα κάρο καλόπιστες κριτικές που οδήγησαν σε πάμπολλες τροποποιήσεις του αρχικού project και κατέληξε σε αυτό που παρήγγειλλες και αγόρασες. Που ήσουνα λοιπόν νωρίτερα να πεις τις ιδέες σου και τις διαφωνίες σου, που στο φινάλε δεν θα ήταν και υποχρεωμένος να τις ενστερνιστεί κθότι είναι ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΜΑ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΑΓΟΡΆΖΕΙΣ, ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΑΕΙ. Παρά μας έρχεσαι τώρα και αρχίζεις να γκρινιάζεις και όλα σου ξυνίζουν και όλα σου βρωμάνε. Στείλτην λοιπόν πίσω τηνγ@#%8&η την πλακέτα ,πάρε τα λεφτά σου πίσω και σταμάτα να μας σπας τα νεύρα.



Την πλακετα την αγορασα απο ebay, απλα βλεποντας μια φωτογραφια, στην προσπαθεια μου να βρω τα σχεδια ο Γρηγορης με παραπεμψε σ'αυτο το φορουμ, αρα δεν ηξερα το σκηνικο απο την αρχη.
Τωρα για τ'αλλα που λες πιο καλα να τ'αφηνω ασχολιαστα.

----------


## FH16

Καταρχήν να ξεκινήσω λέγοντας ότι δεν πήρα την πλακέτα οπότε δεν έχω άμεση άποψη, ώμος η πλακέτα είναι για ένα συγκεκριμένο project και όχι για πολύ-λειτουργικότητα, η πολύ-λειτουργικότητα αρμόζει σε ολοκληρωμένη συσκευή και όχι σε επιμέρους κομμάτια, η πλακέτες στηρίζονται με πολλούς τρόπους και όχι μόνο με αποστάτες για να είναι απαραίτητες οι τρύπες πχ. γωνιές, ράγες κλπ παρόλα αυτά καλώ θα ήταν να υπάρχουν,  η ψύξη στο σασί όντος είναι ξεπερασμένη αλλά αυτό που είναι λάθος και δεν χρησιμοποιείτε ποτέ είναι η στήριξη υλικών και PCB σε δυο επιμέρους σημεία του κουτιού (πλαϊνά και βάση), ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την εμμονή για δύο ξεχωριστά PCB, όλοι μα όλοι προσπαθούν να κάνουν όσο ποιο πολλά μπορούν σε ένα PCB για λόγους κόστους, για λόγους χώρου, για να αποφύγουν καλωδιώσεις και άλλα, γιατί να σπάσεις ένα κομμάτι στα 2 όταν δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερος λόγος? Τέλος θα ήθελα να πω πως για το συγκεκριμένο project πέρασε πάνω από ένας χρόνος από την έναρξή του και υλοποιήθηκε με την συνεργασία πολλών μελλών του φόρουμ και από κανέναν δεν είδα να λέει πως κατέστη αδύνατη η χρήσει μιας πλακέτας, αλλά πέρα από αυτό δεν είναι ένα έργο μόνο του Γρηγόρη αλλά και άλλων που βοήθησαν σε αυτό και θα ήθελα να διαβάσω τη γνώμη τους στο θέμα εάν φυσικά έχουν στα χέρια τους τις πλακέτες.

----------


## gefior

> Καταρχήν να ξεκινήσω λέγοντας ότι δεν πήρα την πλακέτα οπότε δεν έχω άμεση άποψη, ώμος η πλακέτα είναι για ένα συγκεκριμένο project και όχι για πολύ-λειτουργικότητα, η πολύ-λειτουργικότητα αρμόζει σε ολοκληρωμένη συσκευή και όχι σε επιμέρους κομμάτια, η πλακέτες στηρίζονται με πολλούς τρόπους και όχι μόνο με αποστάτες για να είναι απαραίτητες οι τρύπες πχ. γωνιές, ράγες κλπ παρόλα αυτά καλώ θα ήταν να υπάρχουν,  η ψύξη στο σασί όντος είναι ξεπερασμένη αλλά αυτό που είναι λάθος και δεν χρησιμοποιείτε ποτέ είναι η στήριξη υλικών και PCB σε δυο επιμέρους σημεία του κουτιού (πλαϊνά και βάση), ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την εμμονή για δύο ξεχωριστά PCB, όλοι μα όλοι προσπαθούν να κάνουν όσο ποιο πολλά μπορούν σε ένα PCB για λόγους κόστους, για λόγους χώρου, για να αποφύγουν καλωδιώσεις και άλλα, γιατί να σπάσεις ένα κομμάτι στα 2 όταν δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερος λόγος? Τέλος θα ήθελα να πω πως για το συγκεκριμένο project πέρασε πάνω από ένας χρόνος από την έναρξή του και υλοποιήθηκε με την συνεργασία πολλών μελλών του φόρουμ και από κανέναν δεν είδα να λέει πως κατέστη αδύνατη η χρήσει μιας πλακέτας, αλλά πέρα από αυτό δεν είναι ένα έργο μόνο του Γρηγόρη αλλά και άλλων που βοήθησαν σε αυτό και θα ήθελα να διαβάσω τη γνώμη τους στο θέμα εάν φυσικά έχουν στα χέρια τους τις πλακέτες.



*Κα'αρχας να πω καποια πραγματα ξανα γιατι παρεξηγηθηκα νομιζω.**Το να βαλλεις καποιες επιπλεον τρυπες για αερισμο των fins των ψυκτων, το να φτιαξεις μια πλακετα με δυνατοτητα να κοπει σε δυο μικροτερτες ωστε να μπορει να την χρησιμοποιησει ΚΑΙ αυτος που εχει π.χ δυο monoblock ενισχυτες που εχουν μια διπλοτριοδο στην εισοδο του σε ρολο διαφορικου, ή καποιος που εχει ενα ενισχητη και εχει λιγο χωρο δεξια και αριστερα και θελει να κανει καποια αναβαθμηση, ή γιατι να μην ειναι στη ευχερια του καθενος να βραχυκυκλωσει ή οχι τους πολους του ρελαι μ'ενα κομματι συρμα, ολα αυτα δεν απαιτουν μια ιδιαιτερη σχεδιαση.**Οταν λοιπον ο Γρηγορης  διαστρεβλωνει τα λεγομενα μου λεγοντας για τρεις ανοδικες τασεις...για τεσσερα LM ... για πλακετα 90 ευρο, αυτο ειναι ακρως εκνευριστικο, ενω θα μπορουσε να πει πολυ απλα "εχεις δικιο αλλα ειναι αργα τωρα", εξ ου και το "τι δεν καταλαβες".**Αν η πλακετα ειναι για καποιο συγκεκριμενο project οπως λες, αλλα και συγχρονως ειναι πολυ-λειτουργικη ειναι κακο????**Δεν εχω εμμονη σε δυο ξεχωριστες πλακετες αλλα στη ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ να γινουν. Γιατι πρεπει να τα λεω δυο και τρεις φορες???**Το οτι δεν αναφερθηκε καποιος ή καποιοι στην πλακετα ή οτι χρειαστηκε ενας χρονος να γινει, αυτο σημαινει οτι ειναι αψεγαδιαστη ή οτι δεν παιρνει αλλες βελτιωσεις ή οτι αυτα που προτεινω, εστω κατοπιν εορτης, ειναι λαθος???????**Διαβλεπω ενα εκνευρισμο απο καποιους, μαλλον εχουν εκνευριστει με τον εαυτο τους, που ολα αυτα τα απλα πραγματακια δεν τα ειχαν προτεινει  στον Γρηγορη οταν επρεπε.*

----------


## moutoulos

Γιώργο εγώ λεω να το"αφήσουμε" γιατί πολύ απλά όπως σου εξήγησα και παραπάνω, το τι πρέπει να έχει,
και πως πρέπει να το έχει, είναι λίγο πολύ προσωπικό θέμα, και εξαρτάται απο το τι έχει φανταστεί κάποιος
να φτιάξει (ανάλογα το κουτί/chassis του), την εμπειρία του γενικότερα κτλ ...

Εγώ δεν μίλησα οτι η πλακέτα μου είναι αψεγάδιαστη, απλά είπα οτι είναι πολύ "ευέλικτη", και εξυπηρετεί 
την πλειοψηφία των DIYers. Σπάει (σαν σοκολάτα), ή μένει ως έχει (πιθανών με μειονεκτήματα), και καλύπτει 
πολλά κουτιά/chassis ή γούστα αν θέλεις, έχοντας πάνω της πολλές βαθμίδες. Τώρα αν κάποιες βαθμίδες 
(ή η πλακέτα γενικότερα) θα μπορούσε να γίνει με διαφορετικό τρόπο, ... ναι σίγουρα.

Πάντα υπάρχει και μια διαφορετική οπτική γωνία ..., αυτό όμως δεν τελειώνει ποτέ. Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες 
τρόποι και συνδυασμοί, που πραγματικά όλοι θα θέλανε να ήταν πιο κοντά στα προσωπικά τους γούστα.

----------


## dade

Μάλλον εσύ δείχνεις θυμωμένος αν κρίνω από τα μπολντ γράμματα και από τις αντιδράσεις σου γενικά σε αντίθετες από τις δικές σου γνώμες
*Κάνε τον κόπο και σχεδίασε μια πλακέτα 155χ155 χιλ. και παρουσίασέ την εδώ, να δούμε κατά πόσο είναι λειτουργική ή όχι και πως θα τη δεχθούν οι συμφορουμίτες*
Μια ειδική δική σου περίπτωση με δύο πλακέτες για τα νήματα δεν αντικατοπτρίζει τις ανάγκες όλων. Κάποιος θα έλεγε γιατί να χρησιμοποιήσω πλακέτες για τα νήματα τη στιγμή που μπορεί άνετα να γίνει και ποιντ το ποιντ. Στο κάτω κάτω μια πλακέτα γενικής χρήσης δεν μπορεί να θεραπεύσει πάσα νόσο και πάσα μ@@λ@κια. Ήδη έχει πάρα πολλά, υπεραρκετά θα έλεγα για να καλύψει τις κατασκευαστικές ανάγκες.

----------


## gefior

> Γιώργο εγώ λεω να το"αφήσουμε" γιατί πολύ απλά όπως σου εξήγησα και παραπάνω, το τι πρέπει να έχει,
> και πως πρέπει να το έχει, είναι λίγο πολύ προσωπικό θέμα, και εξαρτάται απο το τι έχει φανταστεί κάποιος
> να φτιάξει (ανάλογα το κουτί/chassis του), την εμπειρία του γενικότερα κτλ ...
> 
> Εγώ δεν μίλησα οτι η πλακέτα μου είναι αψεγάδιαστη, απλά είπα οτι είναι πολύ "ευέλικτη", και εξυπηρετεί 
> την πλειοψηφία των DIYers. Σπάει (σαν σοκολάτα), ή μένει ως έχει (πιθανών με μειονεκτήματα), και καλύπτει 
> πολλά κουτιά/chassis ή γούστα αν θέλεις, έχοντας πάνω της πολλές βαθμίδες. Τώρα αν κάποιες βαθμίδες 
> (ή η πλακέτα γενικότερα) θα μπορούσε να γίνει με διαφορετικό τρόπο, ... ναι σίγουρα.
> 
> ...



*Ναι, Γρηγορη συμφωνω, ας τ'αφησουμε, ιδιαιτερα οταν εγω μιλω για βασικα/θεμελιωδη πραγματα και συ επιμενεις να αναφερεις οτι ειναι  "προσωπικο θεμα" ή "προσωπικα γουστα".. αστο ... αστο ... καλυτερα.*

----------


## moutoulos

Μάλλον προσπαθείς να περάσεις τα προσωπικά σου γούστα, σαν αναγκαία και βασικά.

Γιατί δεν μπορεί να λες "θεμελίωση" το γεγονός οτι ζητάς να έχεις επιλογή για τον σταθεροποιητή 
(LM338T) να τοποθετείται και στην BOTTOM πλευρά της πλακέτας για να ακουμπήσει σε chassie. 
Σαφώς και θα ήταν καλό να υπάρχει, αλλά δεν είναι θεμελιώδης ή βασικός ή standard, τρόπος 
τοποθέτησης. O standard είναι ένας. Μετά πάμε σε εξειδικευμένες υλοποιήσεις ...

Αυτό είναι καθαρά ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ σου, και μόνο θέμα ..., δεν γίνεται να καλύπτω σε μια πλακέτα όλα 
τα γούστα του κάθε ενδιαφερόμενου. Είναι αδύνατο.

Και σου επισυνάπτω μια πλακέτα να δείς κάτω απο τον σταθεροποιητή (LM317T), υπάρχει 
αντίστοιχος σε SMT τεχνολογία (SOT223). 

MultiPlexer Top.png MultiPlexer Bottom.png

Αυτό όμως είναι ιδέα εκείνης της στιγμής, και οχι βασικός ή θεμελιώδης τρόπος ... 
___________________
LM317D_LM317_3_T_Voltage_regulator_SOT_223_TI.jpg
___________________

----------


## dade

Βρε Γρηγόρη, χαρά στην υπομονή και στην ευγένειά σου. 
Καταλαβαίνεις φυσικά ότι υπάρχει κάποιο κόλημα. 
Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε παραδεχθείς ότι έχει σε όλα δίκαιο και ότι μόνο η δική του γνώμη μετράει και είναι σωστή
Αστο καλύτερα και μην ασχολείσαι άλλο μαζί του

----------


## gefior

> Μάλλον προσπαθείς να περάσεις τα προσωπικά σου γούστα, σαν αναγκαία και βασικά.
> 
> Γιατί δεν μπορεί να λες "θεμελίωση" το γεγονός οτι ζητάς να έχεις επιλογή για τον σταθεροποιητή 
> (LM338T) να τοποθετείται και στην BOTTOM πλευρά της πλακέτας για να ακουμπήσει σε chassie. 
> Σαφώς και θα ήταν καλό να υπάρχει, αλλά δεν είναι θεμελιώδης ή βασικός ή standard, τρόπος 
> τοποθέτησης. O standard είναι ένας. Μετά πάμε σε εξειδικευμένες υλοποιήσεις ...
> 
> Αυτό είναι καθαρά ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ σου, και μόνο θέμα ..., δεν γίνεται να καλύπτω σε μια πλακέτα όλα 
> τα γούστα του κάθε ενδιαφερόμενου. Είναι αδύνατο.
> ...



*Γρηγορη ειναι θεμιτο να προσπαθεις να υπεραμινθεις των επιλογων σου μεχρι ενος σημειου, αλλα οταν το θεμα απτεται θεματων κοινης λογικης, τοτε καποια στιγμη γινεται κωμικο-τρελο και εξηγουμαι.**Εχεις φτιαξει μια πλακετα που σπαει σε επτα κομματια, με τη φιλοσοφια οτι αυτα τα κομματια μπορει να τα χρησημοποιησει ο καθενας μας κατα το δοκουν, αν ηταν μια ενιαι πλακετα θα ειχες απολυτο δικιο να μου πεις οτι δεν γινεται και θα ειχες δικιο σε οποιες αντιρρησεις ειχες, αλλα τι μου λες τωρα, και εδω ειναι το τρελο, οτι η πλακετα μου σπαει στα επτα κομματια αλλα δεν γινεται να σπασει στα οκτω γιατι αυτο που ζητας ειναι κατι το προσωπικο κατι το εξεζητημενο.**Δεν ειναι δυνατον να μου λες για προσωπικο γουστο επειδη θελω να υπαρχει καλυτερος αερισμος στις ψυκτες, προκειμενου να δικαιολογησεις την ελλειψη των τρυπων πανω στην πλακετα σου και βλεπω να το αναφερεις ξανα και ξανα.**Αν υπηρχαν οι τρυπες για τη στηριξη της πλακετας (standart τροπος), ουτε λογος για την στιρηξη της μεσω LM, εννοειται.**Παντως δεν περιμενα να παρει τοση εκταση το θεμα οταν μαλιστα αναφερομαι οπως ειπα σε θεματα αυτονοητα, σε θεματα κοινης λογικης, και ακομη δεν εχω καταλαβει σε τι συνιστανται οι αντιρρησεις σου/σας τουλαχιστον οσον αφορα τις παραπανω τρεις προτασεις, δηλ. αν φτιαχνατε τις πλακετες τωρα θα τις λαμβανατε υπ'οψιν σας?????*

----------

